# TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver



## 3.5max6spd

Hello folks. Straight from TRU, starting the year with the new Steel series amplifiers to audition, just released. They are not installed yet, so i posted some pics and some info of them for introduction.

http://www.trutechnology.com/products/steel/steelseries001.html

You may notice changes to what was posted on the site last year vs the production models-mainly the Mono numbers.

General info:- Full-Range Class AB Amplifiers
- Dual Mono Design
- 1,000+ Watts of Output Devices
- 2 oz. “Plated Hole” PC Board
- High Current Unregulated Bi-Polar Power Supply
- Discrete Amplifier circuitry
- 1% Metal Film Resistors
- (16) TO-3P Audio Output Devices
- (8) I.R.® 98Amp rated Power Inverter for Efficiency
- Dual sets of High-Speed rectifier diodes
- (12) 50 Volt 1,200mf Capacitors on Rails
- 12dB Hi/Low pass filter (35Hz ~ 350Hz)
- (1) 80mm Intake Fan, (2) 80mm fans on the Mono
- Internal Heatsink
- Variable Low Frequency Boost Circuit
- Optional Remote Bass control knob
- 4 Gauge Power/Ground Input
- 8 Gauge Speaker Wire Output
- Built in California, USA


S44 (srp $799)
65 x 4 @4ohm, 200 x 2 bridged DUAL MONO
13 3/8"x 2.5" x 9 3/8"

S500(srp $799)
325 x [email protected], 500 x 1 @2ohm
Same dimmensions as 4ch


























Now what I've been told. Both amps are basically identical outside of delivery in terms of the power supply. The 4ch has a dedicated power supply for each pair of channels, when bridged to 2 chs its effectively a DUAL MONO amplifier.
The mono though rated for 500 rms @2ohm, realistically can deliver in the 700rms real world FULL RANGE. Now judging by the power supply alone in comparison to say an Arc xxk4150 which i'm very familiar with... that is rated for 320rms x2 bridged on a single power supply, this is not hard to believe.
I'll follow up later on after install and some listening, compared to the LRx5.1k thats in there now as a base.


----------



## fredridge

I can't decide if I like the way they look or not, but if you set up a nose in the middle with the two fans on the top one and single on the bottom you will have a face.... 

On a real note, can't wait to hear the review


edit- I like the looks of the sides


----------



## 3.5max6spd

As you can see the forced air setup is more serious on the Mono for obvious reasons, rendering both chasis to look different visually because of the fans and vents positions. Certainly a more industrial look to the finish on these anodized aluminum chasis, rather raw feel to them as well. All in all product was blemish free , well put together and well packaged. It would be an understatement that the goods in this package is expected in the performance, design and parts used dept...so far TRU has let us know that at this price point they are not skimping on the power supply...and thats the focus on this review, as what I've come to expect from my experiences with the T/TO3series and the Billets is a sense of bottomless headroom in their amps.

I must say, the dimmensions on these bad boys for a class a/b make under the seat stealth installs a good option, as well as the one sided wiring for such location.


----------



## azngotskills

WOW thats news to me  Do you know if they will be making a 5/6 channel?


----------



## 300Z

Those look really nice Manny.

Question tho, where's the mounting feet on those amps?  

Didn't knew that TRU was still around.

Leo


----------



## skylar112

I wasn't too keen on it the first time I saw a picture of it on the website, but I don't think it looks that bad. Its minimalistic basic looking, and tons of opening for cooling. Looks pretty serious. If its anything like its other amps it should be a beast. I'm dying to hear what you think about them. I might convert. Who knows.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

azngotskills said:


> WOW thats news to me  Do you know if they will be making a 5/6 channel?



No sir, only these two models. You can think of the Full range Mono in terms of a Gennie Miniblock/Monoblock in terms of possible applications.




300Z said:


> Question tho, where's the mounting feet on those amps?
> 
> Didn't knew that TRU was still around.
> 
> Leo


The mounting feet are in the box, simply a pair of chasis length L shaped anodized aluminum strips fastened by 2 screws. They utilize existing chasis screws to fasten, so its optional to use them if you'd like to or not.

They are still around. Small company. Last year they spent the year on production of the Billets, this year its the Steel series. I take it from my convo with John Yi that it may be 2009 before we see new Coppers. Not that I could afford'm


----------



## 3.5max6spd

skylar112 said:


> I wasn't too keen on it the first time I saw a picture of it on the website, but I don't think it looks that bad. Its minimalistic basic looking, and tons of opening for cooling. Looks pretty serious. If its anything like its other amps it should be a beast. I'm dying to hear what you think about them. I might convert. Who knows.


Most certainly not an eye pleaser like the machined works of art their other amps are. This is more of a mid-fi priced amplifier, with its basis on performance. To think about it, you dont know TRU for being on the smaller size of things for class a/b amps, so i dont think these dimmensions could've been pulled off with another chasis. One things for sure, those 80 mm fans are no joke, prob biggest i've seen on a caraudio amplifier. TRU claims they are ultra quiet and smooth and on the pricey side of things for a case fan, we shall see. One things for sure, there are vents everywhere, so the name of the game is get the heat out.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Well I take pics of guts from every amp I get my hands on, whats to hide..right?

Nice and tall 105degree caps, dual power supplies, power supply nicely separated from the other end, massive heatsink & fan considering the size of the board, lots to see in the preamp/output section as well but covered by that other pc board...so far I like what I see.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

For 'beef' comparisons sake...arc 4150cxl guts...


----------



## drake78

The CB layout reminds me of the old school adcom amps.


----------



## Tonyguy

wow, i like these. I can't wait for a review.


----------



## invecs

drake78 said:


> The CB layout reminds me of the old school adcom amps.


Precisely...plus a line driver...kinda like the adcoms with the blt.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

****UPDATE****

So my AudioControl Three.1 was basically a glorified sub volume knob all along, as using the line driver rendered it useless regardless of countless trials of managing the noise-i was getting high pitched engine whine, to the point i'd have the unit on very low voltage levels-which suffered headroom and inherently still produced a tad of noise anyways. A simple swap in the glovy for the SSLD6....GONE!!!!    I'm even tapped into the HU for power/ground as thats how I last left it as I was getting same results regarless where i ran power/ground with the Three.1.... No issues with the SSLD6- NO Alt whine, went up to half gain and noticed no incremental noise floor, but left it ~1/8 of the way up and its already much louder and my midbass is being driven a little harder at lower volume listening. Good Stuff so far, i'll let you know if anything changes later on.


----------



## burnurass

3.5max6spd said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> So my AudioControl Three.1 was basically a glorified sub volume knob all along, as using the line driver rendered it useless regardless of countless trials of managing the noise-i was getting high pitched engine whine, to the point i'd have the unit on very low voltage levels-which suffered headroom and inherently still produced a tad of noise anyways. A simple swap in the glovy for the SSLD6....GONE!!!!    I'm even tapped into the HU for power/ground as thats how I last left it as I was getting same results regarless where i ran power/ground with the Three.1.... No issues with the SSLD6- NO Alt whine, went up to half gain and noticed no incremental noise floor, but left it ~1/8 of the way up and its already much louder and my midbass is being driven a little harder at lower volume listening. Good Stuff so far, i'll let you know if anything changes later on.


SWEEEEEET....can't wait to throw mine in this weekend


----------



## alphakenny1

nice man. I know how excited you were about getting these. I'll agree with skylar that i wasn't to fond of the amps initially on tru's website but your pics makes them not too bad. i love amps that have all connections on one side. great wait to hear the review man.

btw, do the amps come with a birthsheet? im curious to know the real output on these bad boys.


----------



## dual700

invecs said:


> Precisely...plus a line driver...kinda like the adcoms with the blt.


Adcom copycat!!!   
J/K!
Lookin nooiceee!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

burnurass said:


> SWEEEEEET....can't wait to throw mine in this weekend


Hey Jeff, i got the amps in bud, you HAVE to come take a listen


----------



## 3.5max6spd

alphakenny1 said:


> nice man. I know how excited you were about getting these. I'll agree with skylar that i wasn't to fond of the amps initially on tru's website but your pics makes them not too bad. i love amps that have all connections on one side. great wait to hear the review man.
> 
> btw, do the amps come with a birthsheet? im curious to know the real output on these bad boys.


No birthsheet Peter. Though I was told the 4ch does in the 80's wpc stereo, and the mono pumps out in the 700 range at 2ohm mono though rated for 500rms....considering both are indentical in the powersupply side of things, it can safely be assumed that theres a healthy amount of headroom outside the rated specs on both amps. After wiring them earlier today, lets just say I'm a happy camper powerwise compared to the Lrx5.1k and I've yet to finalize any gain settings so far. Cojones these do have


----------



## skylar112

I can't wait to hear these next weekend. I'm sure they will be everything you say and more. Maybe I will ditch the Profile Ultra4 for one.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

skylar112 said:


> I can't wait to hear these next weekend. I'm sure they will be everything you say and more. Maybe I will ditch the Profile Ultra4 for one.


Well you are just the about the second most experienced person when it comes to my Dyn setup and its changes since the system has been in, as well as having auditioned every amp that has pushed them from the Lrx6.9, The Diamond D7's and the LRx5.1k plus your help in the tuning dept...so your feedback and impressions would most def be welcome.

I'm not going to go into any detail on the sonic changes as rightfully so I have not auditioned them no where enough to comment on them. I'm be in there tonite pitch black out pissing off some neighbors with some demo material 

I'll follow up with a formal review in a weeks time after I dial everything right and I put some miles on them.


----------



## azngotskills

How about some initial impressions? Nothing we will hold your word to


----------



## 3.5max6spd

azngotskills said:


> How about some initial impressions? Nothing we will hold your word to


Extension...theres a bit more air and sparkle on the top end, midbass appears tighter...by surprise as I heard resonance out of my door that I havent heard in quite a long time
On the few tracks I've thown at it so far, nothing really bass heavy-mainly female vocal tracks that John had sent me. Keep in mind I listened to the Audison for a good 30 minutes before installing-with the SSLD6 already in place at the time. I'll better judge tonite when its dead quiet out and I can throw some bass tracks at'm.


----------



## FoxPro5

Why the line driver, Manny man?? That Panny Tube only go for 2v or something?

Definitely love the layout on those.

Anyone else see on the box how it's "made in the USA", yet the board is Mexico and China?


----------



## OgreDave

I can live with parts being outsourced but all assembly, etc. done in USA. Personally I'm over all that anyways .. you can get quality anywhere, so why stereotype either way.

Anyways, the guts look nice .. those amps look suited for a hide me in a dark cramped area install, lol.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

FoxPro5 said:


> Why the line driver, Manny man?? That Panny Tube only go for 2v or something?
> 
> Definitely love the layout on those.
> 
> Anyone else see on the box how it's "made in the USA", yet the board is Mexico and China?


Panny only has 2 sets of preouts. The line driver gives me 3 pairs out plus a nice dose of signal strength and some gains to play with up front. BTW The 4ch, to operate in Dual Mono mode requires both pairs of inputs to be used.

The PC board and Parts are imported, they claim to assemble it all in the US.
I've talked to John a few times, it seems thats the direction they are taking there these days, staying small company. They didnt even attend CES this year, as they were in production of the Steel series.

They way I look at it, you dont see many manufacturers even telling you where the stuff comes from.


----------



## skylar112

3.5max6spd said:


> Panny only has 2 sets of preouts. The line driver gives me 3 pairs out plus a nice dose of signal strength and some gains to play with up front. BTW The 4ch, to operate in Dual Mono mode requires both pairs of inputs to be used.
> 
> The PC board and Parts are imported, they claim to assemble it all in the US.
> I've talked to John a few times, it seems thats the direction they are taking there these days, staying small company. They didnt even attend CES this year, as they were in production of the Steel series.
> 
> They way I look at it, you dont see many manufacturers even telling you where the stuff comes from.


I think I'm itching to get rid of the Genesis, because I'm really intrigued at what your findings will be tonight, and what my findings will be in a week when I listen to them. Keep me updated!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

This may help for the board pics...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Nice^^^ Thanks!


----------



## low

billet!! yum!


----------



## bafukie

i heard from a source saying the steel series preamp are not upgradable unlike the billet... izit true?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

bafukie said:


> i heard from a source saying the steel series preamp are not upgradable unlike the billet... izit true?


tru


----------



## low

oops i meant steel!!!


----------



## skylar112

Any update yet on your audition?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

No critical listening, just some jammin' out on the commute home last night 

Still playing with my gains, fine tunning my L/R...boy that line driver is nice. No noise whatsoever, like it should be. Even my FM modulated Sirius signal cleaned up drastically.


----------



## goodstuff

bafukie said:


> i heard from a source saying the steel series preamp are not upgradable unlike the billet... izit true?


The preamp is upgradable on the billet? What advanatges does that give you over the "stock" preamp?


----------



## skylar112

goodstuff said:


> The preamp is upgradable on the billet? What advanatges does that give you over the "stock" preamp?


If the amp came with out burr brown upgrades, you can just take the pre-amp card out send it out rather than the whole amp. The same upgrade can be done with the op-amps, and other things.


----------



## goodstuff

skylar112 said:


> If the amp came with out burr brown upgrades, you can just take the pre-amp card out send it out rather than the whole amp. The same upgrade can be done with the op-amps, and other things.


How much would something like that cost and how much of a difference would it make to the sound quality is what I meant to ask. I need to ditch my 10 year old legacy bass amp before it lights itself on fire in my trunk and I was seriously considering a tru amp as they look to be rock solid and have a good rep.


----------



## skylar112

goodstuff said:


> How much would something like that cost and how much of a difference would it make to the sound quality is what I meant to ask. I need to ditch my 10 year old legacy bass amp before it lights itself on fire in my trunk and I was seriously considering a tru amp as they look to be rock solid and have a good rep.


I've owned a TRU amp with the BB upgrade and one without, you can notice the difference in the midrange. I noticed it was more dynamic with the BB, and a little smoother. I've never done the op-amp, I believe low on this forum has that upgrade in his billet. But the difference is noticeable. I won't say astronomical, but noticeable.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

goodstuff said:


> The preamp is upgradable on the billet? What advanatges does that give you over the "stock" preamp?


mainly choice of Burr brown and Analog Devices for the OP amp.

For '08 the TRU Billets will come in 4 custom forms for each amp:

"DS" Models : No on-board preamp/ NON Bridgeable/ Line Driver& Processor needed.

"S" Models: Independent Mono Gain Controls/ No X-overs

"AD" Models: Stereo Gain Controls/Xovers

"DSLD" Models: "DS" Card with Matching Line Driver(SSLD 2,4,or6)/Non-bridgeable.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

skylar112 said:


> I've owned a TRU amp with the BB upgrade and one without, you can notice the difference in the midrange. I noticed it was more dynamic with the BB, and a little smoother. I've never done the op-amp, I believe low on this forum has that upgrade in his billet. But the difference is noticeable. I won't say astronomical, but noticeable.


I had one with BB (OPA2134), one with Analog Devices and had one with nothing. Did some swapping and yes, the difference is noticeable. Now two are BB and one AD.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

FoxPro5 said:


> Anyone else see on the box how it's "made in the USA", yet the board is Mexico and China?


Confirmation. Boards are fabricated in Aurora, Colorado. All assembly in done in house @ TRU.

"PC Board Parts: USA, Mexico & Asia" All parts are purchased here in the USA, but mentions Mexico and asia as some of these parts are manufactured there. Hope that clears any confusion.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Oh by the way I got a little more info on the SSLD6, and a bit more explanation on how any noise is now gone...The design approach around the power supply in this thing can be viewed as a line conditioner with the effectiveness the filter/caps in the power supply design. Must say I peeked through the front plate and the power supply is abnormally large compared to an AC piece like the Matrix. the potentiometers look and function pretty f'n nice I might add.


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> Confirmation. Boards are fabricated in Aurora, Colorado. All assembly in done in house @ TRU.
> 
> "PC Board Parts: USA, Mexico & Asia" All parts are purchased here in the USA, but mentions Mexico and asia as some of these parts are manufactured there. Hope that clears any confusion.


Yes, good to know. I don't really care or anything, just thought it was interesting. Way to go Tru, though! 

Maybe I missed it, but what are the voltage specs on the line driver?


----------



## skylar112

FoxPro5 said:


> Yes, good to know. I don't really care or anything, just thought it was interesting. Way to go Tru, though!
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but what are the voltage specs on the line driver?


0- a gajillion volts


----------



## bafukie

wats the RSP for these babies?


----------



## FoxPro5

skylar112 said:


> 0- a gajillion volts


I'm sorry sir, but you are incorrect. Here is the correct information that answers my question: 

MODEL


SSLD6

RATED POWER
9.5 ~ 14.4 Volts DC

S/N RATIO
> 110dB

T.H.D. + NOISE
< 0.009%

INPUT SENSITIVITY
250mV ~ 9Volts

FUSE REQUIREMENT
1 Amp

POWER SUPPLY
9.5 ~ 16 Volts DC

OUTPUT LEVEL
1 : 4.5 Ratio (13V Peak)

DIMENSION (W x H x D)
3.5 " x 1.375 "x 4.125 "

WEIGHT
.46 lbs

And here is the link where I procured said information: http://www.trutechnology.com/products/line_driver/ssld6_08.html

Nowthen, kindly PISS OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Ge0

FoxPro5 said:


> Why the line driver, Manny man?? That Panny Tube only go for 2v or something?
> 
> Definitely love the layout on those.
> 
> Anyone else see on the box how it's "made in the USA", yet the board is Mexico and China?


I have to imagine they only make a hand full of these things a year. Well, maybe a little more than that, but, not 10's of thousands. I am VERY surprised they had boards built in China or Mex. You don't realize great cost savings in those countries until you start getting into some serious volumes (100K/yr+). They wouldn't pay much more, if not the same, keeping the assembly in the states for their low volume of sales.

Another option is that this design is borrowed from a higher volume run from another manufacture. I doubt this though. Hmmm...

Ge0


----------



## skylar112

Ge0 said:


> I have to imagine they only make a hand full of these things a year. Well, maybe a little more than that, but, not 10's of thousands. I am VERY surprised they had boards built in China or Mex. You don't realize great cost savings in those countries until you start getting into some serious volumes (100K/yr+). They wouldn't pay much more, if not the same, keeping the assembly in the states for their low volume of sales.
> 
> Another option is that this design is borrowed from a higher volume run from another manufacture. I doubt this though. Hmmm...
> 
> Ge0


The circuit boards are from Colorado. The parts on the board are made in foreign countries.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Ge0 said:


> I have to imagine they only make a hand full of these things a year. Well, maybe a little more than that, but, not 10's of thousands. I am VERY surprised they had boards built in China or Mex. You don't realize great cost savings in those countries until you start getting into some serious volumes (100K/yr+). They wouldn't pay much more, if not the same, keeping the assembly in the states for their low volume of sales.
> 
> Another option is that this design is borrowed from a higher volume run from another manufacture. I doubt this though. Hmmm...
> 
> Ge0


I cant speak for 5 yrs ago, but all their boards come from Aurora, Colorado now. They are a super small company, handfull of engineers and they are priding themselves to be one of the very few to provide such product inhouse, here in the USA. Its always nice that you can pick up the phone and speak to the person that actually put your amplifier together 
They can break it down into detail the product approach and answer any technical questions. Rather than some distributor from an offshore brand without definite answers, i can tell you from experience that can be frustrating, particularly if a warranty problem emerges.


----------



## jainbaby

I am the National Sales Manager for TRU.

What attracted me to the company was first the excellent products, but also the passion that John and Dave have for building TRUly great sounding gear.

They will not compromise sound just to save a few pennies.

The Steel series is going to be a hit.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

So Steve, maybe you can call me back?


----------



## jainbaby

Don,

I am in LA,

Call you tomorrow...


----------



## skylar112

3.5MAX I'm a little anxious maybe too much, but are you going to have a more extensive review for us tonight?


----------



## burnurass

skylar112 said:


> 3.5MAX I'm a little anxious maybe too much, but are you going to have a more extensive review for us tonight?


SERIOUSLY...What a SLOW A$$!!


----------



## bafukie

yeah... wheres the review?


----------



## Class ey!

bafukie said:


> wats the RSP for these babies?


they are $799 a piece, listed on the first page


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Hehe, review huh...lets just say it takes something that truly knocks me back for such a simple equipment change as an amplifier to capture my enthusiasm and bump my love for music. Many of you know I've been kind of quiet lately when it comes to my reviews, but heres a situation where I may feel the product experience requires a more thorough review, as it deserves. I have notes on 2 tracks so far that I've tried with hessitation to tune to my liking in the past months that simply knocked my socks off these past few days and captured my appreciation for the intrumentation that I thought in the first place was either poorly recorded or simply poorly played back by my system. I'm still tinkering with my individual levels, but I think I found a good answer for that. Its that simple, my car is no Richard Clark challenge. With all else the same and a pretty comparable base in power I have come to find many things now that have captured by attention and worth pointing out. My Dynaudios have always given me much to smile about and appreciate in tone, lets just say for now they got a wake-up call.

Give me a few days fellas, let me fully immerse myself in this honeymoon....hehe...

Jeff , come by on Sunday. Knock on my door, dont say two words to me,hop in the drivers seat and fire it up!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Heres a few better pics with info:


----------



## burnurass

3.5max6spd said:


> Jeff , come by on Sunday. Knock on my door, dont say two words to me,hop in the drivers seat and fire it up!


I may just come to pick up the Line Driver and leave right away...I'm scared.


----------



## Class ey!

3.5max6spd said:


> Hehe, review huh...lets just say it takes something that truly knocks me back for such a simple equipment change as an amplifier to capture my enthusiasm and bump my love for music. Many of you know I've been kind of quiet lately when it comes to my reviews, but heres a situation where I may feel the product experience requires a more thorough review, as it deserves. I have notes on 2 tracks so far that I've tried with hessitation to tune to my liking in the past months that simply knocked my socks off these past few days and captured my appreciation for the intrumentation that I thought in the first place was either poorly recorded or simply poorly played back by my system. I'm still tinkering with my individual levels, but I think I found a good answer for that. Its that simple, my car is no Richard Clark challenge. With all else the same and a pretty comparable base in power I have come to find many things now that have captured by attention and worth pointing out. My Dynaudios have always given me much to smile about and appreciate in tone, lets just say for now they got a wake-up call.
> 
> Give me a few days fellas, let me fully immerse myself in this honeymoon....hehe...
> 
> Jeff , come by on Sunday. Knock on my door, dont say two words to me,hop in the drivers seat and fire it up!


hey mate, it sounds like your tru amps sound better than your other amps. what did you use before these?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Former amp was a Audison LRx 5.1K


----------



## Class ey!

6spdcoupe said:


> Former amp was a Audison LRx 5.1K


thanks mate, so if I'm correct these amps are better sounding than the Audison 5.1 amp that he had before, according to his findings?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

That would be my guess, but I can only speculate.


----------



## skylar112

6spdcoupe said:


> Heres a few better pics with info:


Thanks for the diagram Don. Pretty informative.


----------



## Class ey!

very nice hopefully someone will have one used soon its a little more than I want to spend but it does look pretty tidy and the review is good so far


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Class ey! said:


> thanks mate, so if I'm correct these amps are better sounding than the Audison 5.1 amp that he had before, according to his findings?


They are certainly 'different'


----------



## Class ey!

3.5max6spd said:


> They are certainly 'different'


you don't have to beat around the bush mate. its ok to say that you like something better than another


----------



## invecs

6spdcoupe said:


> Former amp was a Audison LRx 5.1K


I felt the same when I switched from an old Audison vr209 evoluzione to Genesis Dual Mono. Big improvement in topend detail and midbass punch. The LRX sounded so dark and veiled from the systems I've heard using them....they match well with Focals though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Odlly enough I will replacing a Genny Dual Mono with a S44 very shortly..


----------



## invecs

6spdcoupe said:


> Odlly enough I will replacing a Genny Dual Mono with a S44 very shortly..


Keep us updated when you do the switch.

Thanks.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Will do.


----------



## Class ey!

hey mates Ive got to say that I dont think Ive seen any company actually provide detailed pics that explain what their amps are about. Ive got to give them mad kudos for that


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Class ey! said:


> hey mates Ive got to say that I dont think Ive seen any company actually provide detailed pics that explain what their amps are about. Ive got to give them mad kudos for that


Do you buy a vehicle without popping open the hood to take a look? Indeed providing a close look at their product reflects on the pride of their work.


Speaking of the Genesis Dual Mono mentioned above....for no other sake of comparison, but has anyone else noticed these Steel amps dwarfs that Series III in TO3P output devices? Checked out ampguts...Looks to be nearly double as many...considering the pricepoint it looks one is getting alot of harware for their money- sorry shinny chrome and getting hosed on the exchange rate need not apply 

I kid, I kid. But seriously kudos to TRU for hitting the entry level high end mark
with an American made product with some substance. At some point as a consumer you have to question where some of these other companies(at this point in time that includes the so called American companies -the A's and the Z's which I've spent my money over the years) with mass built gear overseas get the balls to charge a premium price for their product when you consider what you get in the Steel series in return. I feel like I just won the price is right! 

Oh and to think I've handsomely overpayed for some of these Euro amplifiers with this exchange rate. My not so precious $1500 italian amplifier is reality a $1k one


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Quick note: Its near 1Am here on the east coast.and my neighbors officially hate me 

Sheffield Drum and Track...Amuseum/Higher You Rise
these amplifiers forte in the bass region really stand out for me. In terms of layering and reverberation, boy its nice to hear another dimmension to these tracks that I've auditioned so many times. Theres a tightness and reality to the percussion that has brought me even closer to these recordings. These bad boys have no reservation in the bass/midbass region, coming from a more rounded, warm timbre to the bass line with the past amplifier. Theres a nice ring to the bass instruments that just expands on the tonal quality in the playback of my system.

The Roots...The Tipping Point: Din Da Da hidden track. 
Love this track for the high energy drum sequences towards the last quarter of the track, excellent demo material to turn up the volume and beat the piss out of an amplifier with its dynamic bass demands. Gotta love it when you can envision every earthy stroke of the beater,while maintaining a sense of space around the instrument yet jarring you with every strike and pulling you along as the hit hat rolls off into space. Gotta say they worked this track really, really f'n well. My Dyn mw172/190's were pushed pretty hard and I'm proud how they delivered those dynamics without deviation and displayed consistent timbre.
They almost churned every note out, overhang what?... as opposed to striking the note out in round less dimmensional wallops. 

On my 3rd playthru i got the hint from the increased number of lights turning on around my house...hehe, i'm out. More to come...


----------



## dodgerblue

3.5max6spd said:


> Quick note: Its near 1Am here on the east coast.and my neighbors officially hate me
> 
> Sheffield Drum and Track...Amuseum/Higher You Rise
> these amplifiers forte in the bass region really stand out for me. In terms of layering and reverberation, boy its nice to hear another dimmension to these tracks that I've auditioned so many times. Theres a tightness and reality to the percussion that has brought me even closer to these recordings. These bad boys have no reservation in the bass/midbass region, coming from a more rounded, warm timbre to the bass line with the past amplifier. Theres a nice ring to the bass instruments that just expands on the tonal quality in the playback of my system.
> 
> The Roots...The Tipping Point: Din Da Da hidden track.
> Love this track for the high energy drum sequences towards the last quarter of the track, excellent demo material to turn up the volume and beat the piss out of an amplifier with its dynamic bass demands. Gotta love it when you can envision every earthy stroke of the beater,while maintaining a sense of space around the instrument yet jarring you with every strike and pulling you along as the hit hat rolls off into space. Gotta say they worked this track really, really f'n well. My Dyn mw172/190's were pushed pretty hard and I'm proud how they delivered those dynamics without deviation and displayed consistent timbre.
> They almost churned every note out, overhang what?... as opposed to striking the note out in round less dimmensional wallops.
> 
> On my 3rd playthru i got the hint from the increased number of lights turning on around my house...hehe, i'm out. More to come...


props to you max6 , up at 1 in the car, risking community backlash and dropping a super-well written review afterwords ! congrats bro!!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, a quick introduction....

I am Chris, and work for Axis, we are the UK distributor of TRU Technology.

I recently had the pleaseure of spending a couple of days with John and the team at TRU in La Crescenta. We spent time going through the new products, seeing the manufacture and assemby of all the components and listening testing (test room and in car). I can definately say I came away very impressed with the product design, construction, sound and the vision and values of the company building it.

I can't wait for the first of the amps to land over here! as can't our dealers!!


----------



## Class ey!

3.5max6spd said:


> Do you buy a vehicle without popping open the hood to take a look? Indeed providing a close look at their product reflects on the pride of their work.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Genesis Dual Mono mentioned above....for no other sake of comparison, but has anyone else noticed these Steel amps dwarfs that Series III in TO3P output devices? Checked out ampguts...Looks to be nearly double as many...considering the pricepoint it looks one is getting alot of harware for their money- sorry shinny chrome and getting hosed on the exchange rate need not apply
> 
> I kid, I kid. But seriously kudos to TRU for hitting the entry level high end mark
> with an American made product with some substance. At some point as a consumer you have to question where some of these other companies(at this point in time that includes the so called American companies -the A's and the Z's which I've spent my money over the years) with mass built gear overseas get the balls to charge a premium price for their product when you consider what you get in the Steel series in return. I feel like I just won the price is right!
> 
> Oh and to think I've handsomely overpayed for some of these Euro amplifiers with this exchange rate. My not so precious $1500 italian amplifier is reality a $1k one


great review mate great things to know, I have to find myself tru dealers in canada now


----------



## Oliver

Chris , they are going to love you ! When these reach the U.K.  

edit]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The biggest frustration with buying from the USA for the UK industry IMO is that people want the advice, support and reccomendation from the UK distributors and retailers, and then don't pay for it by buying from the US.

We are a more expensive country, overheads are higher, the market is smaller, our sales taxes are higher, etc. So products do often work out more expensive, but if you want the complete service, on your door stop, and the existance of car audio retailers where you can go and view product, demo it, get system advice, get installation carried out, go back to if you have a problem etc....

Then my advice is to BUY FROM THE UK!!!
__________________
UK Distributors of - 
MASSIVE AUDIO
CDT Audio
TRU Technology
Atomic


----------



## Oliver

I've purchased things from Europe and yes cost is high, VAT ,etc..,


----------



## [email protected]

Chris , they are going to love you ! When these reach the U.K.  


Hopefully, they'll love the product, and since it will retail for less than a Genesis Dual Mono, I'm sure love the price too!

Where was that quote from? TA? Sounds like one of more sensible days!!


----------



## Oliver

I think in this thread Chris !
http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=233678


----------



## GlasSman

Kudos to TRU for building these amps in house and in the USA. Showing everyone it CAN be done.

What's the reason alot of people went sour on TRU? They seem to have always produced a very high quality product.


----------



## Oliver

GlasSman said:


> Kudos to TRU for building these amps in house and in the USA. Showing everyone it CAN be done.
> 
> What's the reason alot of people went sour on TRU? They seem to have always produced a very high quality product.


That was then, this is now !


----------



## skylar112

I have just had the pleasure and experience of listening to these TRU amps in Manny's car.

I originally went in with the intentions of just listening to the setup for only about 20-30 minutes. I went in with tracks that I wanted to listen to and O knew what to look for in those tracks.

I have listened to his system with every single system change in the last 2 plus years. I have pretty intimate knowledge of what his system sounds like.

His current system consists of what's in his signature. He's had the Dynaudios for about a year now. Anyway I've heard his 362 set and I thought it was very good sounding, with the LRX6.9 and the LRX5.1K, however as good as it sounded it never memorable.

I got into his car I listened to a few cds that I normally use and I know very well. He played a few songs immediately what I noticed was that the sound was very open. There was no mystery to the sound of what you are hearing. 

The midbass was the immediate thing that I noticed. The extension was nothing I've heard out of those 8s in his car before. I remember when he had owned the Audison amps he was constanly adjusting the bass and gains on the audio control to make the bass sound more full, that was not the case with these amps. Anyway his adjustments were basically set at "0" the whole way with slight fluctuations to keep the speakers from bottoming out. The midbass was articulate and robust in his car likr never before, it extended deep, surprisingly the midbass and subass was very very tight and controlled. It created a different dimension of listening experience in his car. Dyns have the characteristic of being able to handle a good amount of power before bottoming out. Surprisingly his sub and midbass bottomed out in a few songs, with his 3 way passive setup. The power out of the TRU amp is very robust. One thing I will say is that the midbass and subbass didn't starve or missed a beat through the whole audition. The headroom is very good on these amps.

His system normally had a slight bit of noise. I was listening very hard to hear a noise floor or any kind of abnormal noise. None to be heard.

After about an hour I have realized that my original agendas have been out the window and this was not just a regular listening test. I've realized that during listening my head was bobbing with the music. I had long forgot that I was actually suppose to critique the system for my own knowledge. Bobbing my head is a good indicator that I'm enjoying the way that the music is being played. I would only assume that the TRU amp and line driver as the dedicated factors to why his system sounds so different, since the rest of the system is exactly the same. The TRU products seemed to have introduced a playful seductive energy into the music. I found my listening session to have extended into almost 2 hours. 

I will say that the amps look exactly as it does in the pictures that Manny has posted up. I don't really care for it. The finish feels rough, and the vents even seem a little sharp. I don't care for the cosmetics at all, but from I can see and feel the amp is built pretty well.

Despite the cosmetics my listening experience has been exciting. Its been a while I got out of a sessiong grining. Despite it all I was originally going to keep the money and sit on it from the Genesis profile 4 ultra that I just sold, but I feel that I need to buy a TRU amp. So thanks to Audio Prime a local TRU dealer I will be placing an order for a S44 tomorrow.


----------



## thehatedguy

That's better left for PM.

But these will be he first amps THEY have produced and not relabeled.



GlasSman said:


> What's the reason alot of people went sour on TRU? They seem to have always produced a very high quality product.


----------



## SQHEAD

thehatedguy said:


> That's better left for PM.
> 
> But these will be he first amps THEY have produced and not relabeled.


Sorry, but you are miss informed....Btw you have PM


----------



## 3.5max6spd

I'd appreciate it if this thread would remain on-topic, its a review thread. 

Save any ill-informed and non-pertinent information for the gossip clinic, maybe something to talk about while you are getting your nails and toes done.
It does not belong here, and does not take away from the product in discussion. Show some courtesy please.


----------



## azngotskills

So would you say that the rated power of the TRUs push the Dyns better than the Audisons? I know its a precieved opinion since its not measure, but would like your thoughts on the difference after reading how you compared the Audison to past amps you have owned (ARC XXK and SE, Diamond D7, DLS, etc)


----------



## 3.5max6spd

azngotskills said:


> So would you say that the rated power of the TRUs push the Dyns better than the Audisons? I know its a precieved opinion since its not measure, but would like your thoughts on the difference after reading how you compared the Audison to past amps you have owned (ARC XXK and SE, Diamond D7, DLS, etc)


I have not use'd the Dyns off ANY Arc amplifiers-only an Audison Lrx6.9 front/rear chs bridged(240 x 2), US Amps MD43 bridged (300x2) and AX4300 bridged 180 x 2, Diamond/Esoteric Audio D7 150 x 2rated, and LRx5.1K both quasi active( passive tweet/midrange 50x2, 165 x 2 active midbass) and full passive off the rear 165 x 2 chs. The S44 is 200 x 2 in bridged/dual mono mode.

Theres no question about it, with the amount of time I devoted to tuning and level matching with what I had.Demos, meets, tuning parties... I'm not making judgements on running active speakers, NOTHING has changed in my install all along. 

*Same speakers
*Same location
*Same car
*Passive response, no processing
*Direct signal

Essentially best scenario to judge playback on such piece of equipment in a 2ch stereo presentation IN the car, if there are differences to be heard its by keeping all other variables consistant. Its as good a scenario I can configure, and heck my gains are rater set low to begin with....there more headroom on tap but I'm afraid to use it at this point...buahahaha j/k 

No sugar coat- the midbass and bass region is colorless and ruthlessly precise and theres better top end response for sure, the md102's certainly taken a turn in showing me even better extension and decay than I was accustomed to. At even the lowest of volumes, the midbass is sharp and present. The midrange I have not covered a great deal about as I'm waiting to demo a bit more material, but boy its very open and revealing.
Its so black and white its a bit scary how perhaps these Audisons as my experience with DLS as well, may be spec'd for a totally different market. Its not to say any of them were not good amplifiers, but certainly I can say I prefer the playback and the bass performance from the Steel amps much more so than any of the high priced products you mentioned. Without a doubt the performance from the TRU Steel has exceeded my wildest expectations and made me question some rather expensive past purchases . Going back to any of the other aforementioned products, in my humble opinion.... would at this point seem a step backwards for me. 

I got some more listening notes to share in a few days, I was a bit busy with a few lengthy auditions today and later with some family emergency. Thanks skylar112 for the critique, it means alot consideting how much time hes spent over the years auditioning this car and following the changes of equipment.I've had my share of critique from him on my setups as he doesnt hold back and is honest in his findings, so his excitement over the product certainly does not have me questioning mine.

Better yet, i'm looking to his and my findings in hearing the S44 on his Seas Lotus Performance passive set, in comparison to his Genesis Profile Ultra 4
which he used bridged. Thats a generally warm sounding set as we've come to know, so we have quite a few things we'll be looking for.

So far I'm convinced of three things over the past week with them: tHey are worth every penny, they do not sound colored, and they have balls of STEEL! 

Cheers.


----------



## Class ey!

3.5max6spd said:


> Going back to any of the other aforementioned products, in my humble opinion.... would at this point seem a step backwards for me.


Hey mate right now Im using lrx4.1 right now I have had it for a little over a month now and Im quite disappointed to hear this. You are saying that the lower end steel in the tru family is better than the middle end lrx?


----------



## azngotskills

Thanks Manny


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Class ey! said:


> Hey mate right now Im using lrx4.1 right now I have had it for a little over a month now and Im quite disappointed to hear this. You are saying that the lower end steel in the tru family is better than the middle end lrx?


 I've experienced an increade in dynamics in my system where I wasnt sure I lacked from being acustomed over time to their sound , yes. Although I must admit the 'package: staggered layout, multichannel, size' was my pet peave at the time, not considering SQ because well hey...its an Audison...right? Wrong. My Dyns know one thing, that is to spit out without bias what given to them. And I've come to the conclusion that either the audison is too warm/colored for me, or they seriously lack the cojones to make my mids/bass pop. Lets just say the only downfall that I've encountered with these TRU's is....i need to FURTHER deaden my doorpanels


----------



## thehatedguy

I'm glad they are working out...I had high hopes for that company. Glad they got everything straight and are back in the biz with some solid amps.

Now, I would kill a brother for a couple of the Class As...


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> So far I'm convinced of three things over the past week with them: tHey are worth every penny, they do not sound colored, and they have balls of STEEL!
> 
> Cheers.


Oh man that was cheezy! 

Always like reading your reviews, dude. These look great and have some good rep behind them now, which is cool. Interested to see what all the dirty Jerzee boys think of them as they slowly make their way into y'all's cars.


----------



## skylar112

Class ey! said:


> Hey mate right now Im using lrx4.1 right now I have had it for a little over a month now and Im quite disappointed to hear this. You are saying that the lower end steel in the tru family is better than the middle end lrx?


Dig the name. I can't speak for you but I will say that when I listed to the TRU I felt that the Audisons were overrated and over hyped. They do sound dark, they aren't quite that detailed, and the bass was fat sounding. The Audison did color the sound and in my opinion not in a good way. The Audison just seem to lack dynamics. As beautiful as the Audison looks not all that glitters is gold. I hope to find a favorable experience like Manny's but I think it will be tough, my Genesis sounds pretty damn good. For my money its the Steels over LRX. Hope that helps.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

FoxPro5 said:


> Oh man that was cheezy!



That one was just for joo! 

Ask Chu, some of the surprises in the session came listening to the Female Compilations..yay!:blush:


----------



## 3.5max6spd

double post


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> That one was just for joo!
> 
> Ask Chu, some of the surprises in the session came listening to the Female Compilations..yay!:blush:


Awww... :blush: 

You need disk #5, son! Alicia Keys. Know her? 

I had similar experiences with LP amps. I'm like, WTF was that? I thought something was wrong...turns out it's like part of the music and whatnot.


----------



## rhinodog00

Do these have independent gains for each channel (a,d,c,d)or just for a/b and c/d? Clear as mud? I guess I should have just asked if there are 2 or 4 gain adjustment pots.


----------



## skylar112

FoxPro5 said:


> Awww... :blush:
> 
> You need disk #5, son! Alicia Keys. Know her?
> 
> I had similar experiences with LP amps. I'm like, WTF was that? I thought something was wrong...turns out it's like part of the music and whatnot.


Uh I think I need disk 5 too  Maybe you need U2 XR


----------



## FoxPro5

skylar112 said:


> Uh I think I need disk 5 too  Maybe you need U2 XR


Alicia's sexy rimes and smoky grawl for Bono's drunken gaelic whine? Yea, sounds fair!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

rhinodog00 said:


> Do these have independent gains for each channel (a,d,c,d)or just for a/b and c/d? Clear as mud? I guess I should have just asked if there are 2 or 4 gain adjustment pots.


Stereo gains on the S44 Sir, which imo is good as it simplifies level/gain adjustment in dual mono mode.

In Dual Mono 2ch mode it requires all RCA inputs to be used.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

skylar112 said:


> Uh I think I need disk 5 too  Maybe you need U2 XR


You need the CES discs as well as the Audison demo disc. 

Might even want to play with/listen to the DHR - Distinct Harmonic Resolution Technologies discs. I found em quite interesting...


----------



## Oliver

McIntosh demo CD is excellent !
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220191801995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012


----------



## 3.5max6spd

What we could've used was the Focal disc, both our copies were scratched to shyt, and the Panny likes to chirp in and out of them..eww


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I have two perfect *unscratched* copies here.  Come by or Ill have to bring one to you..


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I also find it only fair to post this here. I didnt want to put my finding in a review thread, but it surely could be linked to it for information purposes...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=323995&posted=1#post323995


----------



## 3.5max6spd

6spdcoupe said:


> I also find it only fair to post this here. I didnt want to put my finding in a review thread, but it surely could be linked to it for information purposes...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=323995&posted=1#post323995


Ouch, the difference may be in the bling!


----------



## GlasSman

Manny...how do the Arc SE's compare to the TRU's? 

Were you satisfied with the change from the Arc's to the Audison? Or was something sorely lacking all this time?


----------



## Class ey!

skylar112 said:


> Dig the name. I can't speak for you but I will say that when I listed to the TRU I felt that the Audisons were overrated and over hyped. They do sound dark, they aren't quite that detailed, and the bass was fat sounding. The Audison did color the sound and in my opinion not in a good way. The Audison just seem to lack dynamics. As beautiful as the Audison looks not all that glitters is gold. I hope to find a favorable experience like Manny's but I think it will be tough, my Genesis sounds pretty damn good. For my money its the Steels over LRX. Hope that helps.


hey mate Im quite disappointed to hear that about the audison amp though I did notice that my ppi pc450 had stronger midbass than my audison. maybe I will try out some steels and do a head to head test.


----------



## the other hated guy

I'm not here to pee on anybody's cheerios.. but you'll get more out of processing/tuning any day of the week in any car over the small/medium amounts of amp sonics....


----------



## Oliver

the other hated guy said:


> I'm not here to pee on anybody's cheerios.. but you'll get more out of processing/tuning any day of the week in any car over the small/medium amounts of amp sonics....


Does John Yi even eat cheerios ?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

GlasSman said:


> Manny...how do the Arc SE's compare to the TRU's?
> 
> Were you satisfied with the change from the Arc's to the Audison? Or was something sorely lacking all this time?


In all honesty I had good experiences with both the XXK and SE setups, but it was on an active set of speakers at the time, and sealed subs (vs Passive Dyns and IB subs) and I was running THREE $1400 1400rms capable rather large amplifiers, and the transition to new speakers at the same time made it hard to know what exactly to look for. The move to Audison 6.9 initially was to simplify my setup, the amp was appealing in size/power and construction. Nothing else and I felt SQ was to take a bit of a back seat as expected in contrast to the power/dynamics available before. After playing with more multichannels and power configurations that more closely matched and on paper exceeded this lower power is where I now find myself a bit of shock what a difference in playback has been achieved by the Steel- they are very dynamic and the bass performance is not tickled a bit by hours of playtime, every note is as visciously on point as the last one.

I can honestly say at this point nothing Arc interests me, the Steel alone makes a hard case against any overpriced overseas made amplifier including the SE's. I mean lets face it, even Zapco is getting their stuff made overseas nowadays- I simply cant stress it enough that theres an extra joy in supporting the old school approach and TRU's motivation to control their destiny by producing the Billets and a lower priced Steel here at home. Like said before they are showing it CAN be done. Look at the price of the Steel and the Billet both homemade and compare it to Arc SE and Zapco and not to say I feel cheated because at the time I knew what I was purchasing when I chose to invest in those products, but what exactly are you getting in return for your investment? I mean so the company saves in production but doesnt pass that along to the consummer? Bullshyt, they are charging a premium for their product. I cant help but to be a bit irritated by this when assesing the value and performance of the Steel. I believe Chus very first comments a few songs in was to the tune of: "Those Audison's were such overated pieces of <insert favortite poopie word here>":blush: 
Now that irked me a bit, i mean hey...It was I who invested in an overpriced $1500 amplifier, but the proof was in the pudding and I could not agree more that at this price point, its a bit embarrasing for the Audisons-it shouldnt be THAT much better, yet it is.

Now the scary part....should I had gone with a pair of the MONO Block S500's per side on the fronstage ([email protected]), gives me chills thinking about it!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

the other hated guy said:


> I'm not here to pee on anybody's cheerios.. but you'll get more out of processing/tuning any day of the week in any car over the small/medium amounts of amp sonics....


You are sure not pissing in mine,and thats nothing to do with what this thread is about. I'm not reviewing a processor. I shouldnt have to tune a colored 1k+ amplifier to extract/boost dynamics, it would be alot better to tune it down if I needed to. In the car you want to Cut over boost any day of the week, and because theres no tuning, theres more to be said TO ME over the findings of the simple amplifier swap. What you do and what you think in your car is your business.


----------



## the other hated guy

3.5max6spd said:


> You are sure not pissing in mine,and thats nothing to do with what this thread is about. I'm not reviewing a processor. I shouldnt have to tune a colored 1k+ amplifier to extract/boost dynamics, it would be alot better to tune it down if I needed to. In the car you want to Cut over boost any day of the week, and because theres no tuning, theres more to be said TO ME over the findings of the simple amplifier swap. What you do and what you think in your car is your business.


who told you that nonsense? fixing freq response is fixing freq response either +/-... and that's more indicative of the cabin acoustics and speaker placement...on/off axis response etc.... the whole cutting over boosting is hogwash....

what I'm trying to instill in my post...instead of the constant swaping of equipment and spending absurd amounts of money in the processes with minimal gains... greater gains can be made with processing/tuning... that's all...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

the other hated guy said:


> who told you that nonsense? fixing freq response is fixing freq response either +/-... and that's more indicative of the cabin acoustics and speaker placement...on/off axis response etc.... the whole cutting over boosting is hogwash....
> 
> what I'm trying to instill in my post...instead of the constant swaping of equipment and spending absurd amounts of money in the processes with minimal gains... gretter gains can be made with processing/tuning... that's all...


*I actually saved money in my amp budget and killed my noise with the SSLD6
*I gained headroom, bass performance and top end resolution.
*Nothing has changed in my setup BUT amplifiers in about 9 months
* I run Direct signal from my head to my amps, no processing- thats how I roll-i RUN PASSIVE and to me i get fairly linear response out of my locations and enough staging/imaging elements that I care for in the car.
* Again I'm not reviewing processors, I'm reviewing an amplifier. Whether i need one is a mistery- i love the sound, and from ears I trust I've been told the benefits would be so marginal (or counterproductive) that its best left alone, and I agree.

But now that the SSLD6 has proved to be also a great line conditioner, i'll toy in the future with it after some processors that I've had noise floor/whine issues with in the past and see what gives.


----------



## BigRed

quick question, was your review with or without the line driver? If you did use the line driver, have you tried it without and compared to the other amps overall?


----------



## skylar112

I'm not sure what processing or speaker locations have anything to do with this *amp* review but for the respect of the original poster comments should be educated, inquisitive or relevant to the topic whether it is positive or negative.


I'm anxious to hear what the amp will do in my car. I will be running the amp straight from the hu without anything in line. It will be a simple drop in replacement. I hope to achieve some of the results close to my findings in Manny's car. Though I would say that the TRU has some big shoes to fill as the Genesis sounds damn good already with minimal tuning.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

BigRed said:


> quick question, was your review with or without the line driver? If you did use the line driver, have you tried it without and compared to the other amps overall?


Both. To be fair I listened to the SSLD6 last weekend with the audison Lrx5.1k
and installed the TRU amps later mid week. It was really the piece I most needed and looked forward to as I've been toying with AC junk and not gotten the desired results without adding noise(same result with a matrix, their floating grounds dont work in my car) and having to boost a few bands on the EQ from the three.1 for the desired bass response and boost at 10k.

For the most part the LD did not noticeably change the tonality of the system with the 5.1k but the sound was slightly flatter with the removal of the few bands of EQ. Most notably immediately removed my noise issues and provided more useable drive levels. The noise floor is non existant, the way it should be.


----------



## Class ey!

hey mate where would one find a tru dealer around Montreal area?


----------



## skylar112

Class ey! said:


> hey mate where would one find a tru dealer around Montreal area?


Contact jainbaby, 6spdcoupe, or call TRU tech themselves. From my experience you could always get a hold of someone there.


----------



## FoxPro5

So after you pulled the DCX-730 out...and then had that nonsense patch ....I assume your car sounds as good as it ever has, less the assload of processing power and options you once had?

BTW that mono block sounds like a great idea. I think you should buy another one and sell me that for 4 channel at Jerzee prime $$.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

FoxPro5 said:


> So after you pulled the DCX-730 out...and then had that nonsense patch ....I assume your car sounds as good as it ever has, less the assload of processing power and options you once had?
> 
> BTW that mono block sounds like a great idea. I think you should buy another one and sell me that for 4 channel at Jerzee prime $$.


The DCX always had a tad of noise floor that was manageable but rendering the line driver/output of the unit useless in the process, flexible as hell it sure was. I was active then, Rainbow platinum tweets and 4's and Lotus 8's...also using the Arc SE's. Diff setup, I've always commented on the response with my locations using the passives on the System 362, the response is smooth and linear to my ears, no real peaks anywhere that called out to me. Everyone that has heard my car since they've been in cant believe that it sounds the way it does K.I.S.S. It works for me, really..

Right now its clean, noise free and its dynamic...sure sounds better to me. I'm having some fun with it and I'm rekindling myself with some music, you know i've been quiet for quite a while.


----------



## the other hated guy

skylar112 said:


> I'm not sure what processing or speaker locations have anything to do with this *amp* review but for the respect of the original poster comments should be educated, inquisitive or relevant to the topic whether it is positive or negative.
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to hear what the amp will do in my car. I will be running the amp straight from the hu without anything in line. It will be a simple drop in replacement. I hope to achieve some of the results close to my findings in Manny's car. Though I would say that the TRU has some big shoes to fill as the Genesis sounds damn good already with minimal tuning.



because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread " i can start posting previous threads" with having vested interest in all but the diamonds... so it doesn't surprise me at all that this thing is the newest greatest thing.... it's easy for manny to not have allot of money tied into these amps along with previous companies because he can purchase them at dealer... what I am trying to prevent is this "follow the leader" epidemic with the constant swapping of equipment when the whole time refinment in the current system or tuning can yeild a 1000 times greater result...

I do not doubt that this amp rocks...John has always for the most part made great amps... yes they do sound awesome when everything else is up to par... but the past has been a huge problem... and the write ups and comments about this amp is almost like John wrote them himself and manny/don copied and pasted them... even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as the other amps suck because the don't"..

next month another company is going to make this amp and that will be the newest and greatest thing and then they will sell/tranship it all over the US and money will be made then off to the next company......


----------



## 6spdcoupe

the other hated guy said:


> because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread " i can start posting previous threads" with having vested interest in all but the diamonds... so it doesn't surprise me at all that this thing is the newest greatest thing.... it's easy for manny to not have allot of money tied into these amps along with previous companies because he can purchase them at dealer... what I am trying to prevent is this "follow the leader" epidemic with the constant swapping of equipment when the whole time refinment in the current system or tuning can yeild a 1000 times greater result...
> 
> I do not doubt that this amp rocks...John has always for the most part made great amps... yes they do sound awesome when everything else is up to par... but the past has been a huge problem... and the write ups and comments about this amp is almost like John wrote them himself and manny/don copied and pasted them... even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as the other amps suck because the don't"..
> 
> next month another company is going to make this amp and that will be the newest and greatest thing and then they will sell/tranship it all over the US and money will be made then off to the next company......



Randy, again this is a review thread not a comparison. ANYthing that I have written has been in my words. If there is a problem with ANY of my posts please direct them to me. Saying or even implying otherwise is 110% falsified. Dont throw my name into any of this **** slinging crap on these forums, I simply do not invest my time into it and I tend to think myself a bit better than that.

Again if you have an accusation, come right out and attempt to make it. I assure you I will clear up any misinformed thoughts you have.


----------



## skylar112

the other hated guy said:


> because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread " i can start posting previous threads" with having vested interest in all but the diamonds... so it doesn't surprise me at all that this thing is the newest greatest thing.... it's easy for manny to not have allot of money tied into these amps along with previous companies because he can purchase them at dealer... what I am trying to prevent is this "follow the leader" epidemic with the constant swapping of equipment when the whole time refinment in the current system or tuning can yeild a 1000 times greater result...
> 
> I do not doubt that this amp rocks...John has always for the most part made great amps... yes they do sound awesome when everything else is up to par... but the past has been a huge problem... and the write ups and comments about this amp is almost like John wrote them himself and manny/don copied and pasted them... even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as the other amps suck because the don't"..
> 
> next month another company is going to make this amp and that will be the newest and greatest thing and then they will sell/tranship it all over the US and money will be made then off to the next company......


Your intentions are good. However it had come to be that changing equipment is part of the hobby it is very obvious in this forum. Boners come and go that is part of the hobby. If they aren't changing amps, they are changing speakers, subs, processors, head units etc just for the sake of trying something new.

And by the way I have not spoke to John Yi in a matter of years probably about 4 years now. I've had great experiences with the company to begin with. I feel confident in endorsing their product. My opinion was not swayed by Manny or John Yi or anything one else. I do remember the days when you were speaking very out loud about the Zapcos, so judging others when you are guilty of doing it makes you look not so credible.

None the less you are bringing in politics, past history, your own history that honestly no one cares about in this thread. Start your own if you feel the need to **** on TRU products. Don't ruin this one.


----------



## FoxPro5

the other hated guy said:


> even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as *the other amps suck* because the don't"


Looking forward to seeing you directly quote those.  Sure you can view his feedback on amps over time and see a general trend, as you can with anyone that's done them. Yet we all learn along the way. All depends on how you interpret the comments. And I find it sad that you've misinterpreted what he's trying to say and accuse this guy of making a sales pitch. To me, he's being as honest as he always has been. 

Did i mention how much I enjoyed reading your review of these amps, 3.5max?


----------



## Class ey!

the other hated guy said:


> because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread " i can start posting previous threads" with having vested interest in all but the diamonds... so it doesn't surprise me at all that this thing is the newest greatest thing.... it's easy for manny to not have allot of money tied into these amps along with previous companies because he can purchase them at dealer... what I am trying to prevent is this "follow the leader" epidemic with the constant swapping of equipment when the whole time refinment in the current system or tuning can yeild a 1000 times greater result...
> 
> I do not doubt that this amp rocks...John has always for the most part made great amps... yes they do sound awesome when everything else is up to par... but the past has been a huge problem... and the write ups and comments about this amp is almost like John wrote them himself and manny/don copied and pasted them... even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as the other amps suck because the don't"..
> 
> next month another company is going to make this amp and that will be the newest and greatest thing and then they will sell/tranship it all over the US and money will be made then off to the next company......


hey mate I think you got it all wrong I have an audison amp and I didnt take it that they were bashing audison or any other brand in anyway people listen to things and they get reactions. thats possible mate I hope to hear one so that I can have my own reactions too, but I dont think anyones bashing good day, cheers!


----------



## BigRed

My new word this week is "mate"!! love that chit!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

the other hated guy said:


> because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread " i can start posting previous threads" with having vested interest in all but the diamonds... so it doesn't surprise me at all that this thing is the newest greatest thing.... it's easy for manny to not have allot of money tied into these amps along with previous companies because he can purchase them at dealer... what I am trying to prevent is this "follow the leader" epidemic with the constant swapping of equipment when the whole time refinment in the current system or tuning can yeild a 1000 times greater result...
> 
> I do not doubt that this amp rocks...John has always for the most part made great amps... yes they do sound awesome when everything else is up to par... but the past has been a huge problem... and the write ups and comments about this amp is almost like John wrote them himself and manny/don copied and pasted them... even down to the bashing of other amp companies with "our amps has this device were as the other amps suck because the don't"..
> 
> next month another company is going to make this amp and that will be the newest and greatest thing and then they will sell/tranship it all over the US and money will be made then off to the next company......


I have vested interest in Audison? Arc? Interesting, since when have i been a dealer for them? Please enlighten me. And for the record up until today...many here can verify this...Don and i have not spoken since about September.

I'm sorry somehow you are feeling left out. Arent you Team ZApco? Ahhh I see... Please have some courtesy. I'm reviewing a product thats mid hifi priced thats very favorably compares to much more expensive amplifiers, and its built here in the USA. I've used enough equipment to speak my share, please show some common courtesy and pee on your own cheeri-o's. You sound a bit ignorant and insecure bringing garbage to my review thread, I cant say I didnt see it coming. This my review thread, not a place for you to let out your inner child. Take your drama elsewhere, thank you.


----------



## Class ey!

BigRed said:


> My new word this week is "mate"!! love that chit!!


lol arent you quite cheeky Ive been using mate for a long time cant shake it


----------



## crea78

Wow 3.5max6spd I never would have guessed you're running PASSIVE now... I don't feel so left out when at least 90% of the members here are running active.

Anyways, I'm glad you're enjoying the TRU Steel's and if I hadn't gone with the "used" Zapco amps I just picked up, I might have gone with TRU this time around.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

crea78 said:


> Wow 3.5max6spd I never would have guessed you're running PASSIVE now... I don't feel so left out when at least 90% of the members here are running active.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad you're enjoying the TRU Steel's and if I hadn't gone with the "used" Zapco amps I just picked up, I might have gone with TRU this time around.


You'll be alright, you went with some solid choices. Best of luck brotha!


----------



## Soundsaround

Great review Manny!
Are they still going to be in your car at the next Jersey meet?
Time to dump this starving musician routine and get a real job so I can afford some of this stuff!


----------



## low

sweet review manny. i may have to bump up my car audio interests back up the list! its slowly but surely comin back folks


----------



## thehatedguy

What will the other amps be like? I heard they were redoing the Coppers...which, IMO were damned fined amps.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Soundsaround said:


> Great review Manny!
> Are they still going to be in your car at the next Jersey meet?
> Time to dump this starving musician routine and get a real job so I can afford some of this stuff!


Thank you. Yessir, they sure will be. Hopefully we can do a get together once the weather plays nice. Its always a good time.

I'm a bit curious to hear the SilenX fans at work when it gets hotter out to see if they'll be going under the seats afterall. They simply wont be on at all in this 30 degree weather we are having lately.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

thehatedguy said:


> What will the other amps be like? I heard they were redoing the Coppers...which, IMO were damned fined amps.


Honestly, heard very little about them and the Copper line drivers. Sounded to me they have plans for those in 09, as they are working on expanding on a few more things for the Steel and Billet line this year. From what I gather the SSLD6 and Steel models took them some time to get in production stage, so I guess they'll be coming slowly but surely. I've always wanted me Copper, lets see if one one day I could afford one...hehe


----------



## JAX

ok....who is going to do a comparison with these and the Zuki Eleets? seems like these 2 are getting some buz..


----------



## 3.5max6spd

gentlejax2 said:


> ok....who is going to do a comparison with these and the Zuki Eleets? seems like these 2 are getting some buz..



A comparison would be useless not knowing exactly what you are comparing.


----------



## JAX

A comparison would be useless not knowing exactly what you are comparing.
__________________


I was talking about a sound comparison.....ie someone who has bought the Zuki meet up with you and swap them out or....you buy a Zuki and swap them to compare....

not sure why you though it couldnt be done...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

gentlejax2 said:


> A comparison would be useless not knowing exactly what you are comparing.
> __________________
> 
> 
> I was talking about a sound comparison.....ie someone who has bought the Zuki meet up with you and swap them out or....you buy a Zuki and swap them to compare....
> 
> not sure why you though it couldnt be done...


Compare what though? a 200 x 2 amp vs a mistery 5w x 2 amp?
The thing is if you DONT KNOW what you are comparing how can you evaluate the performance of one amp to the next if they are not judged on a level field? I havent been comparing 50 watt amp to the Steel in this thread, my evaluation has been on a comparable high end product, and comparable rated power.

Could it happen? I wouldnt mind checking out Zuki in an unbiased fashion, I'd love to actually. But that would somehow require one major milestone: Someone to actually fork over hard earned $$$ not knowing what they are buying. I just dont know too many people around here like that, and I surely cannot justify it 

Maybe one day someone around here will show up with a Zuki to a local meet and I could check it out.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

This would be their updated page on the Steel with the actual production info.

http://trutechnology.com/products/steel/steelseries_08.html


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad to see that you are so pleased with the most important aspect of the new Steel amps, the sound. "it's all about the music"!

It's a shame that these kind of review posts get so mixed up with people comments that are nothing to do with the main post, what you think about a new product.

I was more than impressed with the sound, power and dynamics of the amps in my listening testing with John Yi. Can't wait to get one into my care, in a setup I am familiar with, and compare it to my current amp, a TRU B4100.

I think it is going hold it's own very well for half the cost, loking forward to finding out.

It will be running a fully passive CDT audio set-up with ES07 midbass, ES04 mids, ES01 tweets and DRT26Ti supertweets, with ES04 rear fill and an ES1000SQ sub in 0.4cuft. So a lot of work for one little amp to do.

Will let you know when they land in the UK.


----------



## skylar112

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad to see that you are so pleased with the most important aspect of the new Steel amps, the sound. "it's all about the music"!
> 
> It's a shame that these kind of review posts get so mixed up with people comments that are nothing to do with the main post, what you think about a new product.
> 
> I was more than impressed with the sound, power and dynamics of the amps in my listening testing with John Yi. Can't wait to get one into my care, in a setup I am familiar with, and compare it to my current amp, a TRU B4100.
> 
> I think it is going hold it's own very well for half the cost, loking forward to finding out.
> 
> It will be running a fully passive CDT audio set-up with ES07 midbass, ES04 mids, ES01 tweets and DRT26Ti supertweets, with ES04 rear fill and an ES1000SQ sub in 0.4cuft. So a lot of work for one little amp to do.
> 
> Will let you know when they land in the UK.


Hey Chris, I get my S44 this weekend. I'm going to install it and try it out on a pair of the current Lotus Performance set also passive, and to a DIYMA sub in a .4 cuft box it will a strenuous task but not quite like yours. I'm curious to see how it stacks up. I will post my own review of it soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Cool, enjoy! Look forward to hearing your findings.


----------



## Oliver

3.5max6spd said:


> Compare what though? a 200 x 2 amp vs a mistery 5w x 2 amp?
> The thing is if you DONT KNOW what you are comparing how can you evaluate the performance of one amp to the next if they are not judged on a level field? I havent been comparing 50 watt amp to the Steel in this thread, my evaluation has been on a comparable high end product, and comparable rated power.
> 
> Could it happen? I wouldnt mind checking out Zuki in an unbiased fashion, I'd love to actually. But that would somehow require one major milestone: Someone to actually fork over hard earned $$$ not knowing what they are buying. I just dont know too many people around here like that, and I surely cannot justify it
> 
> Maybe one day someone around here will show up with a Zuki to a local meet and I could check it out.


Pete and myself could test the Zuki's against the Steel's on some speakers that I made and some Bose 401's, I have an adequate power supply.

i know that there are 2 different color leads on this digital multi-meter thingy, so I will be able to test for "STEREO".

You will have to label everything very clearly though, I've owned some amplifiers that I couldn't figure out where the wires were sposed to connect.

so like tw taped on to it, pw taped on two it, gnd taped on there, etc..,

I don't know how subjective i could be though , if you give me the Steel amplifiers it may weigh in your favor      

Now should I level match the Steel Series to the Eleets, or just get it to a 5 watt rating ?

Please help me to help you to determine what it is everyone wants to know before i try to do what it is we need to do to figure out what it is we need to know !


----------



## Oliver

Brits and europeans on TA, checking out new "Steel Series".

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=241542


----------



## Oliver

[email protected] 
Genesis UK




Join Date: Apr 2002
Location: U.K.
Posts: 676 
Trader Rating: (0) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That design is nowhere near S3 Genesis quality, and going by the components and layout style the PCB looks to be Far Eastern assembled on SRBP material . As Black Cat points out the layout isn't logical with power supply feeds running near to sensitive preamp circuitry. 

This is a fundamental design mistake.

The Adcom layout by comparison is logical as the power supply and preamp circuits are separated by the heatsink, which provides both an EM shield and by it's width considerable spacing between the 'noisy' and 'quiet' sections of the amp. The power terminals are also close to the power supply - all in all a thoughfully laid out amp.

Bolting an imported board into a case could count as assembled in the U.S by a marketing department.
The U.S. Department of Trade wouldn't see it that way though. 

This fan in heatsink design was also used by Phase Linear but as with the Adcom, laid out properly.

Gordon


----------



## Oliver

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chris,
I've had a look at the article, and it has more holes than Emmental.

Lets look at the components on the PCB which you say are sourced 'where possible in the U.S.'

The only IC I can see is KIA, made in Korea
The Output transistors appear to be Fairchild, also Korean made despite being a U.S brand many years ago.
The Capacitors are Samwha, guess where they are from. Yep Korea.

Unfortunately you have been fed some very good PR and regurgitated it as fact.

I've been designing and building amps long enough (17 years at Genesis alone, before that 5 years at Linx) to know where components come from, and even the design style of certain Far East factories. We get plenty of samples sent to us by various companies trying to get us to move production out of the UK.

The 'sourced in the US' statement is made more ludicrous as there are very few American component factories anymore, because (other than those making Military specific technology) they simply can't compete with Far Eastern labour costs. The same applies here by the way -
the Burr-Brown preamp IC's we use are made in the Far East. 

Silicon Valley exists to design excellent chips such as the Burr Brown parts but they don't make consumer or Industrial grade product there.

Seems a bit strange to see a bunch of fully assembled PCB's in a row when every product is built one at a time? 

I also haven't seen a picture of a blank PCB in your write up. 

Come down to Southend and I can show you about 400 blank boards for a range of models and others in various states of assembly. And you can meet the people making them, see the flow solder line working, the whole process. 

Not only that you can pop in anytime, there's no need for us to stage anything.

Personally I don't really care how the Tru product is or isn't made. 

However if you come on the forum claiming it is hand made in the U.S. when to any competent electronic engineer it clearly isn't then you will have to be ready to defend your position with facts, not by getting irate.

Gordon 


[email protected] 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to [email protected] 
Send email to [email protected] 
Visit [email protected]'s homepage! 
Find More Posts by [email protected] 
Add [email protected] to Your Buddy List 

Yesterday, 02:58 PM


----------



## Oliver

Interesting reading indeed. Gordon touched on something when he said 'fed some very good PR and regurgitated it as fact' Why does that sound like I've been there. 

Quote from old e-mail with Mr Yi.


Quote:
Our production breakdown will be:

Heatsink Extrusion = Los Angeles, California
Heatsink machine work = Ventura, California
Raw PC Boards = Colorado
Assembly = La Crescenta, California
Final Assembly = La Crescenta, California
Parts = USA, Mexico & Asia
Packaging materials = Long Beach, California 

Not wanting to dish dirt.. but http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=166992 ex-employee revealed what most suspected.


----------



## Oliver

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The issue for me isn't about where the products are made, it's about stating they are hand-built one at a time in the U.S. (to imply they are worth more) when they are mass produced in the Far East.

When consumers then find out they have been duped, they then don't believe other manufacturers who do build their products in the location and method that they claim.

A little marketing hype is one thing, but it can be taken way too far.

Gordon


----------



## Oliver

Having visited the production and seen it first hand I think these comments are out of place, and out of order!!

Have a look here at the write up from my tour of TRU's production where I saw everything from empty board, to completed product on test bench. No pre-assembled components, and pictures to prove it to the non-believers.

TRU Factory Visit
__________________
UK Distributors of - 
MASSIVE AUDIO
CDT Audio
TRU Technology
Atomic


----------



## drake78

the other hated guy said:


> because this is the way I see it.... every 2-3 months every new amp is the greatest thing since sliced bread "


Do you mean "what is the amp flavor of the month"?


----------



## Oliver

Quote:
Originally Posted by TRU Tech 
Yes, we are the parent company to Abyss. I've written about it on ECA before.

Abyss brand is our local brand for Korea only. In which we build them there.

Where as TRU is manuactured here locally in California.

There were a couple of times where we ran out of heatsinks and had to use some of our Abyss heatsinks.

Thanks for pointing out about our other company. Actually, it looks pretty cool to see our other logo here in the States. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by TRU Tech 
It boils down to parts and build quality. 

Because different countries require different business strategies, it help us have two different structures.

The specs are not the same nor the parts in general.


----------



## Oliver

Oh s__t !

here they come


----------



## skylar112

a$$hole said:


> [email protected]genesis
> Genesis UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2002
> Location: U.K.
> Posts: 676
> Trader Rating: (0)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That design is nowhere near S3 Genesis quality, and going by the components and layout style the PCB looks to be Far Eastern assembled on SRBP material . As Black Cat points out the layout isn't logical with power supply feeds running near to sensitive preamp circuitry.
> 
> This is a fundamental design mistake.
> 
> The Adcom layout by comparison is logical as the power supply and preamp circuits are separated by the heatsink, which provides both an EM shield and by it's width considerable spacing between the 'noisy' and 'quiet' sections of the amp. The power terminals are also close to the power supply - all in all a thoughfully laid out amp.
> 
> Bolting an imported board into a case could count as assembled in the U.S by a marketing department.
> The U.S. Department of Trade wouldn't see it that way though.
> 
> This fan in heatsink design was also used by Phase Linear but as with the Adcom, laid out properly.
> 
> Gordon


He's just speculating, he doesn't know for sure that these amps use imported boards. I've been told that they get their boards in Colorado. Ultimately its great to have an amp thats made in this country, it brings the economy up etc etc. Another better thing to think about is that with the exchange rate the way it is what are you really paying for when you buy a european amp? The amp itself? The exchange rate? A pound is worth 2 USD, one euro is worth $1.48 USD and etc. The US dollar is weak, I personally think its a great opportunity to own a nice amp thats kick ass at a price that foreign company can't come close to competing. 

As far as the amp design goes, I don't know that stuff too well, nor will I claim to. I just know that from what I've heard in the car, the amp is robust, headroom is very good, never did the midbass/bass miss a beat, the sound was dynamic, and uncolored. Those are all things we are looking for in an amp. If the design is considered to be a "fundamental mistake" then so be it. It wouldn't be the first time that something went against theory that actually worked great. I just got rid of my genesis profile 4 ultra, I'm curious to see how the two compares. I will be installing my TRU amp today.


----------



## FoxPro5

a$$hole/Hic whoever you are - 

What in God's green earth is your issue? This is a review thread. While I do think the information from Gordon and Chris and John is important, it's not relevant to 3.5max's experience with this product and the nature of this post. 

I see you have learned how to reference a little bit, though. But try posting links next time. Makes you look a bit less...oh how do you say it....sneaky.


----------



## FoxPro5

And I see you posted a picture of a cat. Yep, it's official, you made the ignore list because you are a complete idiot.


----------



## Oliver

skylar112 said:


> I just got rid of my genesis profile 4 ultra, I'm curious to see how the two compares. I will be installing my TRU amp today.


Looking forward to your review . 

PM me if you don't want to answer this publicly, How much did you spend on the amps ?

Reason i ask is a few members asked what my Eleets cost me, I told them a little over $800.00 shipped to Michigan .[ two 4 channels ].


----------



## placenta

So are the Billet TRU series a generation behind the Steel series? Thus are the billet series cheaper for say the 100 x 4?


----------



## Oliver

placenta said:


> So are the Billet TRU series a generation behind the Steel series? Thus are the billet series cheaper for say the 100 x 4?


Try pm to Don or Manny , they would know


----------



## Colin+M

I'm not positive, but I think the Steel series are the entry level, then the Billet, then the infamous Copper series.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Colin+M said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the Steel series are the entry level, then the Billet, then the infamous Copper series.


This is correct...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Hic/a$$hole....please dont post anymore in my thread dude, cant be further from a dump....ITS A REVIEW THREAD, i actually thought better of you to be one of 'those' types. I know a pair of guys you could hook up with if gossiping and being a flamer is your thing. People want to dwell on what a bunch of kids and unprofessionals on a forum dump as far as information about a product 4-5 years ago? How much they have matured, carrying such insecurities to not want to acknowledge that today this company is working hard to have its product build its name. For a new company that no one can argue has built some of the baddest high end amps out there...Where they not one of the first to put out a true tube amplifier for 12V? Class A? Well man they are alive and ticking and they are doing the complete opposite every other high end or commercial grade amplifier maker in the states is doing... I respect that.

You question TRU's build? Take a bus to Crescenta , California and find out.
Pick up the phone....hear it directly from the 'horses mouth'. Speak to John or Dave, they've certainly had their share of tours. Heck Jeff(Werewolf) has been there many a times. If I fly out there this summer for my wifes friends wedding, I sure plan to give them a visit.

Dont bring speculation from a competing manufacturer who most certainly may feel a tad threatened to personally post such non sense on a public forum. Lacks a bit of class if you ask me.

I dont believe I've ever seen or heard of Rob Zeff... John Fairchild ...or Jim Fosgate stoop to such level to belittle a competitors product on a public forum. Who does that? Nobody should, you know why?Let the product speak for itself. And right out of someones mounth (how ironic), TRUST YOUR EARS!


----------



## thehatedguy

Actually if you want to get technical, Milbert was making tube amps for cars a decade before Tru.

And Monolithic were making solid state class A amps for a good 8 years before Tru.

And the only class A tube amp for the car is the HSS.

Not post dumping, just clarifying some misstatements.


----------



## Oliver

You question TRU's build? No Manny, everything was from Chris @ Axis thread.

I just kept copying it because of shock [please read the first thread I listed it is all there , Chris was trying to sell over on TA by using your thread here.]

I will not post on yours or anyone elses thread who are trying to sell these.

you have my word on it [ hic/a$$hole ].


----------



## 3.5max6spd

thehatedguy said:


> Actually if you want to get technical, Milbert was making tube amps for cars a decade before Tru.
> 
> And Monolithic were making solid state class A amps for a good 8 years before Tru.
> 
> And the only class A tube amp for the car is the HSS.
> 
> Not post dumping, just clarifying some misstatements.


You are correct Jason. You do have to acknoledge TRU accomplished putting aLL that in under a 2.5" high chassis. I always thought that was cool  

No easy feat. Its pretty clear the argument I'm trying to make.These guys make nice stuff(i've always thought so, never had the $ to try them) and they are not in the business of making cheap or cookie cutter things. Drama from 4 yrs ago? I mean how far a stretch to believe a business can move on from child's play on internet forums?Those that feel that important, think again please.

I've always given EVERY manufacturer the benefit of the doubt. I was using Arc amplifiers when they used to have the Made in the USA pointed right on the box. To then see it become Assembled in the USA. And everybody was dogging them. I didnt care then, i had great results using the product. And honestly, who was making anything here then? TRU has posted their boards, parts, some design references...and been pretty detailed on their own box where things are done and where parts originate from, much moreso than I've seen any other manufacturer do.

I just wish at this point the non sense would stop. Man, i just want to review the damn thing. I miss the courtesy that was lended to individuals on this forum, particulrly to not chase off topic non sense in someones subjective review of a product. Leave that non sense for the days the moon is full and your rag is heavy.

Zuki amps?...THis is a TRU Steel review.Of all people evangelists have no place to even try to to make a case here. Show me the belly, show me some real numbers or STFU. Go bump your own thread. Zuki may make a nice amplifier, good for you enjoy it. I'm simply not interested.


----------



## thehatedguy

You are right...my biggest qualm is not having 2-3 Class As here for me/in my car.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

a$$hole said:


> You question TRU's build? No Manny, everything was from Chris @ Axis thread.
> 
> I just kept copying it because of shock [please read the first thread I listed it is all there , Chris was trying to sell over on TA by using your thread here.]
> 
> I will not post on yours or anyone elses thread who are trying to sell these.
> 
> you have my word on it [ hic/a$$hole ].


Dude its talk UK....Genesis back yard...what do you expect? How am I responsible how people use my feedback? I really dont care about anything outside of giving the product a thorough review, I happen to be enjoying this upgrade in my system that has brought me back into caraudio from many months of losing interest...for the very reasons some of these posts have reminded me.

I finally use a quality line driver that has not given my nissan alt whine and noise floor..and the amps kick butt...excuse me I'm excited, yet i feel I've been very careful with my feedback for you guys. If you dont appreciate it or respect it, I'm sorry but i refuse to lose sleep over it. Take it with a grain of salt by all means, i'm just sharing my experience.


----------



## thehatedguy

I can be permanently bought off...2 Class As  

Seriously though, wish you and Tru the best.


----------



## Nass027

Thanks for great and informative review Manny.Well done sir.But it does make me second guess my Audison now.  Thanks again Manny.Cheers!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Nass027 said:


> Thanks for great and informative review Manny.Well done sir.But it does make me second guess my Audison now.  Thanks again Manny.Cheers!


Thanks. However Dont second guess your experience in your car based on my review Sir. That was not the point of the review, just posting my findings.


----------



## Nass027

No worries my friend.Everybody's ears are different.That's why we plug and play and plug and play...............


----------



## BCF150

Thanks for the review. I'm very interested in these amplifiers. I know you posted that the S500's output was probably around 700W at 2 ohms.

Could you post your opinion or test results that could give me an idea as to how much the S44 maybe putting out per channel at 4 ohms?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

BCF150 said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm very interested in these amplifiers. I know you posted that the S500's output was probably around 700W at 2 ohms.
> 
> Could you post your opinion or test results that could give me an idea as to how much the S44 maybe putting out per channel at 4 ohms?


The amplifiers will DO at ABSOLUTE MINIMUM, rated power at said distortion per specs. The amps have alot more usable power to them past this obviously at higher distortion, I mean if you do the math each of those 16transistors is barely operating around 50 watts tops worse condition which is barely pushing their capabilities considering rated power.

The S500 does have dynamic rms capability in the 700 range at 10% distortion, depending on your usage in the car(subs) theres lots of headroom to be extracted.

The S44 does deliver in the neigborhood of 75 wpch stereo and 225 per ch in Dual Mono mode at rated THD at 0.1% thd


----------



## [email protected]

I am new to this forum, and as my first experience on here am pretty saddened by some of the general unfounded comments on what was started as a personal review and account of someone about their new purchase. Shame!!

I am first and foremost a Car Audio Enthusiast, as are many people who work in this industry, which I can assure you is not an easy one to work in at times. I find it a shame when others in or out of the industry feel it necessary to try to degrade a product, which has been designed and engineered by people who are also Car Audio Enthusiasts.

Without enthusiasts in the industry, I can assure you that the care and effort that went into products would not be the same, and we'd all be left with mass market far eastern built kit, as the best on offer.

There have been a number of comments on this post, some of them kindly copied over from another forum, that show how easy it is to sit behind a keyboard and type away, sometimes very ill informed.

One thing is for certain these amps are definately made in America with majority of USA sourced parts. I have seen this myself and will 100% confidently defend this to anyone who may believe otherwise. Stating that these products are made in the Far East, or anywhere else, when they are made in America is pretty much slander.

As said The Truth is in the Ears.


----------



## skylar112

[email protected] said:


> I am new to this forum, and as my first experience on here am pretty saddened by some of the general unfounded comments on what was started as a personal review and account of someone about their new purchase. Shame!!
> 
> I am first and foremost a Car Audio Enthusiast, as are many people who work in this industry, which I can assure you is not an easy one to work in at times. I find it a shame when others in or out of the industry feel it necessary to try to degrade a product, which has been designed and engineered by people who are also Car Audio Enthusiasts.
> 
> Without enthusiasts in the industry, I can assure you that the care and effort that went into products would not be the same, and we'd all be left with mass market far eastern built kit, as the best on offer.
> 
> There have been a number of comments on this post, some of them kindly copied over from another forum, that show how easy it is to sit behind a keyboard and type away, sometimes very ill informed.
> 
> One thing is for certain these amps are definately made in America with majority of USA sourced parts. I have seen this myself and will 100% confidently defend this to anyone who may believe otherwise. Stating that these products are made in the Far East, or anywhere else, when they are made in America is pretty much slander.
> 
> As said The Truth is in the Ears.


I wouldn't take it too much of an offense. I find that it doesn't matter what country the amp or product is from. As long as in the end result you are getting what you want and you are happy. What country something is from is such a small thing in my eyes, however with the way the exchange is today made in USA works in our favor here. I find that if you are that concerned about where the amp is from rather than its performance you are probably threatened by the amp, and/or you just prejudice against it with no reasoning behind it. 

Don't worry about the cut and paste, not sure what the point of that truly is.


----------



## [email protected]

I am not worried, I have heard the new amps, and use a Billet series amp myself. I was very impressed with the Steel amp, and the Billet is the best amp I have ever had to run my system (and I have tried quite a few!).

The country of origin is not the point, the QC of the manufacturing process and testing is far more important. My point is that it is a shame people feel it necessary to question aspects of this product that they clearly do not know the facts about.

As you say, maybe it is because they feel threatened?!?!


----------



## skylar112

[email protected] said:


> As you say, maybe it is because they feel threatened?!?!


Possibly so, just like I thought TRU/Abyss was an equal partnership of amps using Fairchild designs, then all of a sudden the story got screwed up to where Abyss makes all TRU amps, if that was the case, then why would they need such a great mind like John Fairchild?

In the end people believe what they want to believe, spread the sort of rumors that might help themselves feel better about themselves. Just because its different doesn't mean its bad, thats the dark ages ignorant thinking.


----------



## weng

[email protected] said:


> I am first and foremost a Car Audio Enthusiast


No offence, but I think first and foremost you are also the Tru distributor in the UK


----------



## [email protected]

weng said:


> No offence, but I think first and foremost you are also the Tru distributor in the UK


Correct I am the TRU Distributor in the UK

But first I am a car audio enthusiast, I have been for over 14 years.

If I wasn't I wouldn't be running the business I run or working the hours I work, so if I wasn't an enthusiast, I wouldn't be the TRU distributor for the UK.

That's the point I was making, many people in the industry are first an foremost enthusiasts, and if it wasn't for those people the quality and availability of the more specialist products wouldn't be there for the enthusiast consumers.


----------



## bafukie

initially wanted to get a billet 2110 to drive my subbie... but now with the new s500 bundled with great reviews, i think im gonna change my mind.... nice write up though.. as always... the s44 and s500 are very sexy amps indeed


----------



## avaxis

[email protected] said:


> The country of origin is not the point, the QC of the manufacturing process and testing is far more important. My point is that it is a shame people feel it necessary to question aspects of this product that they clearly do not know the facts about.


fact was the previous TRU line had "Made in the USA" stamped on it but it was made by Abyss in Korea? what you do today won't change what you did yesterday. why did TRU see the need to cover that fact back then by stamping Made in USA on their amps if QC and manufacturing process was more important than country of origin? your statements are contradictory to TRU's actions at best.


----------



## drake78

Dang, this is very serious and extensive review.


----------



## JAX

I quit reading it after I got flamed for asking if the OP had any opinion on them compared to the Zuki....

Didnt mean to make anyone mad....

and then it went way off topic....and some people did get a little red.....

anyhow..all that matters is you like it.....wherever it was made..


----------



## drake78

gentlejax2 said:


> I quit reading it after I got flamed for asking if the OP had any opinion on them compared to the Zuki....
> 
> Didnt mean to make anyone mad....
> 
> and then it went way off topic....and some people did get a little red.....
> 
> anyhow..all that matters is you like it.....wherever it was made..


You still have get the Zuki experience for yourself. If it doesn't work out for you can always flip it. Wich, I will highly doubt it.


----------



## skylar112

avaxis said:


> fact was the previous TRU line had "Made in the USA" stamped on it but it was made by Abyss in Korea? what you do today won't change what you did yesterday. why did TRU see the need to cover that fact back then by stamping Made in USA on their amps if QC and manufacturing process was more important than country of origin? your statements are contradictory to TRU's actions at best.


I hate to tell you, that TRU wasn't the only company that did that. There are many companies that do that now and claim it to be a stateside product. And I agree that they shouldn't do that, but they aren't the only ones doing it.

However not only does TRU actually do all their assembly in California, and most of their parts are from the US too. Their QC is also done in house as well. Not all parts of an amp could be gotten in this country. The end result is this, you get a good amp, it doesn't matter where it comes from. What Chris is trying to say is that *today* they make all their amps in California. I don't think he was affiliated with them during the Abyss days. And even so what does it matter today? A good amp is a good amp despite the name or history. And if politics play such a big part of what you buy, then car audio isn't for you.

Now back on to the *original* topic, hows the amp treating you? Manny?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Few more notes....A little backround about myself and what I listen for.

Growing up in 3rd world Dominican Republic for many years I reflect on the great experience it was to absorb the culture and its music. Merengue, Salsa, Bachata, and bit of Columbian based Cumbia and afro-cuban/haitian rythms. As a little guy my growing up entailed dancing barefoot in the streets when it rained playing my 'guayo' or 'la guira'(an instument I made by sliding a hair pick up and down a cylindritical grater) with the kids in the neighborhood playing our own music, jamming out. I also loved playing the trumpet and 'la tambora'- a double sided drum hung bellyside from a string around your neck, hand struck from both sides.
My exposure to live music has been pretty extensive as a result, to this day my Irish wife and I go out dancing frequently anytime theres live latin orquestras playing locally.

So what strikes a cord with me is when when i sample real music, complex combination of real intruments- the sax, trupet, la tambora and tumba(drums), accordion...their sound, in a hall,nightclub...restaurant...unamplified. I just love it. 

So you may note in some of my reviews I'll sample some latin based recordings that IMHO can be universally appreciated by any music afficionado.

Carlos Heredia: Gypsy Flamenco 
Track 1 Aires Del Poligono
I chose this track because of its of complex rythms, I'll be doing alot of those in my reviews on these amps because theres no question they sound very good, so my main interest is how the handle dynamics and the rise and attack of a recordings crest factor. Throughout this track beginning to end theres a continuos flurry of strings-like a rollacoaster. At the very begginig of the track-WHAM! Fast and Strong plucks- a push and pull feel to their rythmn that just immerses you into the performance, then you find yourself as one more cog on that stage when Carlos begins his rythmic cries. Theres a great sense of space and transparency here, between everything going on- which can be a bit overwhealming in a poor playback system. Now the sweetest distraction for me were the hand claps in the backround, where each clap projected a flesh/bone quality and its own distinct sound to one before it, the one that follows it.
Track 1: La Farola
Again, more of the same in terms of instrumentation. Theres a bass drum of some kind that has a sweet warm, yet short tommm...just disappears, accompanied by a nice pluck of the bass on the other side...then you remember...shyt there are like 10 other instruments going on in layers at the same time in melody that you can pick apart. Theres more push/pull here, this time in Carlos voice, it just breathes. On this CD i'm noticing a great sense of air in the vocals which i dont recall being this way, it was more of a warmth to it before that would stop his verses in mid air, before extending into space.
While I mention the intricacies of the instrumentals, I have to say the recording as a whole has a great sense of transparency. Where you feel theres nothing between you and the music, its immersive.

Sade: Paradise
Now Sade is one of those artists whose voice will sound different in every car in audition. From reverberant to at times be offendingly husky.
I picked this track because of its bass rythm. Instantly drawn to its tight, pronouned stike to the bass. Its so high energy and rythmic in no time I was bobbing my head engulfed in the rythym, feeling the music. The smoky , almost holographic quality to her voice expressed again a tad more breath, where now there was a greater sense of depth to her vocal, and the stage spread very wide around her as a result.

Steely Dan:Bodhisattiva
Gotta love Steely Dan for its variety in sounds with a hint of rock. Theres an echoic quality to the vocals on this track that I really dug. Great presense unaccounting for the rythmical splash of dynamic content around it.
Steely Dan: Do It Again
This track really surprised me in the hundreds of time i've listened to it. Starts off with a combination of intermitent drum, organ, cymbal and various percussion...really nice air to the cymbal...voice is melodic. and BAM- 1:04 seconds in theres that ruffling crystal chime that nearly materializes right in front of me with its realistic detail and air... thought that was pretty cool, like it popped out in front of me it was so dimmensional in sound.

Pink Martini: Amado Mio
Amazing song, sweet Latin percussion.
Love the warm, extension of the bass on this song, sharp detail to the ruffling and pluck of the guitar, simply killer strings(flamenco?)good resolution.
The piano shows here its realism mechanically... evidence of the felt hammer striking and the vibration from the strings on every note resonating across space. Theres the velvety harp in the backround, and later in the song you are treated to a superb trumpet solo that simply brings a grin from ear to ear, with its smokiness and body. Here the Dyns got me really involved in the recording, there was a very nice midrange delicacy and control to that reverberatig trumpet, I can only describe as strikingly realistic.

Bjork: Human Behaviour
I like to pick the tough ones Man this track sounds different on every setup I've had, any car I've auditioned it in. How redundant to say, but its seriously like I removed a towel from in front of my speakers. This song has always struck me as artificially warm,busy. Not here, theres a transpareny and layering to this recording that is absolutely admirable. The beat in the backround, its dramatic percussion is a bit stimulating. You dont know if you love it or hate it, but man its sounds good- if theres a definition to 'atmosphere' in a recording I would have to put this one on the top of my list. It takes you on a journey of elevation, 1:00minute in the electric guitar notes take the song to another level to then completely hit another plateu 1:48 in with the toms/hand drums and the melody rises and rises in charatecter as her voice guides you thru it. Theres a fresher level of resolution I've uncovered here, that has made me a bigger fan of this song.
What I always found as busy, now seems very dynamic, layered and atmospheric. 

Got some more notes I have to put together, and a few more songs to audiotion. Thanks for reading past the thread dumping.


----------



## Class ey!

drake78 said:


> You still have get the Zuki experience for yourself. If it doesn't work out for you can always flip it. Wich, I will highly doubt it.


hey mate maybe Im a foreigner and dont know about how things work but isnt this be negative solicitation? to post another amp on this review they have anything to do with each other?


----------



## FoxPro5

3.5max6spd said:


> Pink Martini: Amado Mio
> Amazing song, sweet Latin percussion.
> Love the warm, extension of the bass on this song, sharp detail to the ruffling and pluck of the guitar, simply killer strings(flamenco?)good resolution.
> The piano shows here its realism mechanically... evidence of the felt hammer striking and the vibration from the strings on every note resonating across space. Theres the velvety harp in the backround, and later in the song you are treated to a superb trumpet solo that simply brings a grin from ear to ear, with its smokiness and body. Here the Dyns got me really involved in the recording, there was a very nice midrange delicacy and control to that reverberatig trumpet, I can only describe as strikingly realistic.


The second I heard the opening note I knew the song had to go on the compilation. Not the best singer in the world, but a sweet track to listen to. Can't wait to hear it on my Dyns.....sometime.....someday.  Maybe, if I'm realllllllly lucky, I'll get to spend some time with an S44 myself. 

And jax, no one _flamed_ you for your TRU vs Zuki question, IMO. So you A/B them and go to do a review and then what? Talk about how it sounds with no basis other than some fantasy rating? Unless you can listen to Manny's ears, then, as he said, that would be pointless.


----------



## FoxPro5

Class ey! said:


> hey mate maybe Im a foreigner and dont know about how things work but isnt this be negative solicitation? to post another amp on this review they have anything to do with each other?


No, it's more like a member of the Zuki Church asking you to stop by and pass the bowl.  Back in the good ole days of DIYMA, no one seemed to pull that ****, in the Review section, or otherwise. 

Luckly 3.5max is a patient guy. If I were him I would have pulled this thread long ago.


----------



## nepl29

Excellent review Manny!! i love how you broke down your cultural heritage.
Coming from a haitian/venezuelan background i understand where you coming from.
theres nothing like a live salsa or merengue orchestra. might have to look at steel series amps to go with the dynaudio 362i got a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

nepl29 said:


> Excellent review Manny!! i love how you broke down your cultural heritage.
> Coming from a haitian/venezuelan background i understand where you coming from.
> theres nothing like a live salsa or merengue orchestra. might have to look at steel series amps to go with the dynaudio 362i got a couple of weeks ago.


Dyn + TRU would equate to some very nice auricular bliss.


----------



## kevin k.

Nice to see you mention Pink Martini, Manny...  

I've sent "Sympathique" and "Hey Eugene" to a couple friends recently. The duet of China Forbes and Jimmy Scott  alone is enough to make "Hey Eugene" worth the $$.

For some Argentinian Tango, check out Richard Galliano's "Luz Negra". Very well recorded, too!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

kevin k. said:


> Nice to see you mention Pink Martini, Manny...
> 
> I've sent "Sympathique" and "Hey Eugene" to a couple friends recently. The duet of China Forbes and Jimmy Scott  alone is enough to make "Hey Eugene" worth the $$.
> 
> For some Argentinian Tango, check out Richard Galliano's "Luz Negra". Very well recorded, too!


Sympathique is a gem! Thanks for the other recommendations, i'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## drake78

Class ey! said:


> hey mate maybe Im a foreigner and dont know about how things work but isnt this be negative solicitation? to post another amp on this review they have anything to do with each other?


No, it has nothing to do with solicitation. I was just making a sincere recomendation.



FoxPro5 said:


> No, it's more like a member of the Zuki Church asking you to stop by and pass the bowl.  Back in the good ole days of DIYMA, no one seemed to pull that ****, in the Review section, or otherwise.
> 
> Luckly 3.5max is a patient guy. If I were him I would have pulled this thread long ago.


I was just having friendly conversation with Mike.


----------



## skylar112

3.5max6spd said:


> Few more notes....A little backround about myself and what I listen for.
> 
> Growing up in 3rd world Dominican Republic for many years I reflect on the great experience it was to absorb the culture and its music. Merengue, Salsa, Bachata, and bit of Columbian based Cumbia and afro-cuban/haitian rythms. As a little guy my growing up entailed dancing barefoot in the streets when it rained playing my 'guayo' or 'la guira'(an instument I made by sliding a hair pick up and down a cylindritical grater) with the kids in the neighborhood playing our own music, jamming out. I also loved playing the trumpet and 'la tambora'- a double sided drum hung bellyside from a string around your neck, hand struck from both sides.
> My exposure to live music has been pretty extensive as a result, to this day my Irish wife and I go out dancing frequently anytime theres live latin orquestras playing locally.
> 
> So what strikes a cord with me is when when i sample real music, complex combination of real intruments- the sax, trupet, la tambora and tumba(drums), accordion...their sound, in a hall,nightclub...restaurant...unamplified. I just love it.
> 
> So you may note in some of my reviews I'll sample some latin based recordings that IMHO can be universally appreciated by any music afficionado.
> 
> Carlos Heredia: Gypsy Flamenco
> Track 1 Aires Del Poligono
> I chose this track because of its of complex rythms, I'll be doing alot of those in my reviews on these amps because theres no question they sound very good, so my main interest is how the handle dynamics and the rise and attack of a recordings crest factor. Throughout this track beginning to end theres a continuos flurry of strings-like a rollacoaster. At the very begginig of the track-WHAM! Fast and Strong plucks- a push and pull feel to their rythmn that just immerses you into the performance, then you find yourself as one more cog on that stage when Carlos begins his rythmic cries. Theres a great sense of space and transparency here, between everything going on- which can be a bit overwhealming in a poor playback system. Now the sweetest distraction for me were the hand claps in the backround, where each clap projected a flesh/bone quality and its own distinct sound to one before it, the one that follows it.
> Track 1: La Farola
> Again, more of the same in terms of instrumentation. Theres a bass drum of some kind that has a sweet warm, yet short tommm...just disappears, accompanied by a nice pluck of the bass on the other side...then you remember...shyt there are like 10 other instruments going on in layers at the same time in melody that you can pick apart. Theres more push/pull here, this time in Carlos voice, it just breathes. On this CD i'm noticing a great sense of air in the vocals which i dont recall being this way, it was more of a warmth to it before that would stop his verses in mid air, before extending into space.
> While I mention the intricacies of the instrumentals, I have to say the recording as a whole has a great sense of transparency. Where you feel theres nothing between you and the music, its immersive.
> 
> Sade: Paradise
> Now Sade is one of those artists whose voice will sound different in every car in audition. From reverberant to at times be offendingly husky.
> I picked this track because of its bass rythm. Instantly drawn to its tight, pronouned stike to the bass. Its so high energy and rythmic in no time I was bobbing my head engulfed in the rythym, feeling the music. The smoky , almost holographic quality to her voice expressed again a tad more breath, where now there was a greater sense of depth to her vocal, and the stage spread very wide around her as a result.
> 
> Steely Dan:Bodhisattiva
> Gotta love Steely Dan for its variety in sounds with a hint of rock. Theres an echoic quality to the vocals on this track that I really dug. Great presense unaccounting for the rythmical splash of dynamic content around it.
> Steely Dan: Do It Again
> This track really surprised me in the hundreds of time i've listened to it. Starts off with a combination of intermitent drum, organ, cymbal and various percussion...really nice air to the cymbal...voice is melodic. and BAM- 1:04 seconds in theres that ruffling crystal chime that nearly materializes right in front of me with its realistic detail and air... thought that was pretty cool, like it popped out in front of me it was so dimmensional in sound.
> 
> Pink Martini: Amado Mio
> Amazing song, sweet Latin percussion.
> Love the warm, extension of the bass on this song, sharp detail to the ruffling and pluck of the guitar, simply killer strings(flamenco?)good resolution.
> The piano shows here its realism mechanically... evidence of the felt hammer striking and the vibration from the strings on every note resonating across space. Theres the velvety harp in the backround, and later in the song you are treated to a superb trumpet solo that simply brings a grin from ear to ear, with its smokiness and body. Here the Dyns got me really involved in the recording, there was a very nice midrange delicacy and control to that reverberatig trumpet, I can only describe as strikingly realistic.
> 
> Bjork: Human Behaviour
> I like to pick the tough ones Man this track sounds different on every setup I've had, any car I've auditioned it in. How redundant to say, but its seriously like I removed a towel from in front of my speakers. This song has always struck me as artificially warm,busy. Not here, theres a transpareny and layering to this recording that is absolutely admirable. The beat in the backround, its dramatic percussion is a bit stimulating. You dont know if you love it or hate it, but man its sounds good- if theres a definition to 'atmosphere' in a recording I would have to put this one on the top of my list. It takes you on a journey of elevation, 1:00minute in the electric guitar notes take the song to another level to then completely hit another plateu 1:48 in with the toms/hand drums and the melody rises and rises in charatecter as her voice guides you thru it. Theres a fresher level of resolution I've uncovered here, that has made me a bigger fan of this song.
> What I always found as busy, now seems very dynamic, layered and atmospheric.
> 
> Got some more notes I have to put together, and a few more songs to audiotion. Thanks for reading past the thread dumping.


Very nice review man. I like your choice of music. Though I was a little surprised that you didn't use chantal kresviuk. None the less excellent review. I can't wait to try out the line driver in my chain.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

skylar112 said:


> Very nice review man. I like your choice of music. Though I was a little surprised that you didn't use chantal kresviuk. None the less excellent review. I can't wait to try out the line driver in my chain.


Thanks man. I'm saving her and a few other threats to evaluate some vocal tracks this weekend. 

How's the S44 working out in DM mode for ya?


----------



## weng

[email protected] said:


> Correct I am the TRU Distributor in the UK
> 
> But first I am a car audio enthusiast, I have been for over 14 years.
> 
> If I wasn't I wouldn't be running the business I run or working the hours I work, so if I wasn't an enthusiast, I wouldn't be the TRU distributor for the UK.
> 
> That's the point I was making, many people in the industry are first an foremost enthusiasts, and if it wasn't for those people the quality and availability of the more specialist products wouldn't be there for the enthusiast consumers.


Thanks for the acknowledgement. Almost everyone who read this forum is a car audio enthusiast. Its beneficial to let the readers know your position. There is nothing wrong with a distributor putting forward his view though. 

Maybe Rudeboy said it better in another thread involving Tru :



Rudeboy said:


> How about people with company affiliations or vested interests in this discussion identify themselves. It's great that the parties involved know who they are, but to read a post and assume it is from a disinterested party only to find out that hidden axes are being ground doesn't cut it on a public forum. If you have money on the line, we have the right to know.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

A few impressions from tinkering over the weekend with the SSLD6 

This piece is quite interesting it turns out. So ok, other than the sweet experience of this analog piece not churning out alt whine or noise floor increase by simply being plugged in-which really its the way it should be with any piece of thoughtful engineering, I'm noticing some cool effects from its gain structure. Granted I've literally drove myself crazy plugging it in, unplugging it...to hear the amps direct, it was a bit puzzling yet exciting 

I have to say this piece certainly does its job well in actually lowering the noise floor(even on familiar recordings) but depending on the actual gain structure and its relationship to the amps, it adds its own sound quality to the mix. My guess here is that the gain on the SSLD6 is opening up more of the SSLD6's OP amps signature sound the more you use it. I feel odd claiming its night and day, but its most certainly notable. I'm no recording engineer, perhaps one could comment on it some as they would be more familiar with OP amps. Upon asking i was told by Dave Crigna the part used is Analog Device OP275.

Essentially level matching the amplifier w/out the line driver vs with it on does not result in the same byproduct, i'm sorry to say. The amplifier itself has exceptional dynamic capability, and effortless bass performance- thats not in question, but the line driver does change somewhat the overall characterter of the sound. This was most apparent when I approached my settings by pegging(to max)the line driver, with the amplifier set to bare minimum...and backing off the LD off a tad to my desired response. Difference indeed fellas, very very open sound, with notable added depth but even more serious broadening of the stage width. Where there may have been a tad of grit or bite in a particular vocal (Christina Aguilera's) there was more breath and smoother delivery, however other areas remained with speed and accuracy. Overall I'd say the sound is a bit on the analitycal and accurate side, but not in a bad way. It lends to acknoledging some aspects of a recording that werent so apparent before, sensing more space/3dimmentionality/air around them.
For me it most notable in the midrange as I primarily use female vocal tracks for baseline. I'm still toying with it, and doing more listening. I'll evaluate some more after some more time listening. I'm super curious how this will show on a notably warmer set of speakers, perhaps I could arrange that sometime soon for avaluation


----------



## denni_68

hi all,will be visiting new york soon..am from singapore myself.can anybody direct me to where i can go to buy the ssld6 as well as check out the rest of the tru products within new york area.a pm or reply would be appreciated asap so i can make plans.thanks alot..


----------



## 3.5max6spd

denni_68 said:


> hi all,will be visiting new york soon..am from singapore myself.can anybody direct me to where i can go to buy the ssld6 as well as check out the rest of the tru products within new york area.a pm or reply would be appreciated asap so i can make plans.thanks alot..


I'd be more than happy to hook up with you for a demo when you are in town, I'm not too far from NYC. You got pm.


----------



## burnurass

SO...I listened to this system this weekend. I have listened through Manny's various stages, though I am no pro like Him and Chu, I can DEF. hear/feel a difference. 

First and foremost...NO F'in floor noise and whine!!!! Finally Nissan Owners can solve this annoying issue. I'm excited to throw mine in to see if I can eliminate my whine as SOON as my new headunit comes in.

As for the way it plays music, it truly is the simplest and best sounding setup Manny has done so far. I think most would be surprised that it's a PASSIVE setup and it sounds this polished. The audison's didn't have the KICK the TRU's have...and headroom is ridiculous. I'm interested to see what the line driver will do for my DLS RA50. =) I love the amp but just want a little more POP to my music...it's a little flat right now running my Dyns. 
For the midbass I was pleasantly surprised how hard it was hitting...I don't know if it's the new amps or that mine aren't broken in enough or what but man they were hitting EXTREMELY hard. All I have to say is MANNY...you got some more deadening to do. =) 

Thanks for the listen...I'll swing by when I get the new headunit in the car.


----------



## burnurass

JUST an update...Threw in my SSLD6.... Noise and Engine WHINE has been ELIMINATED completely and it sounds like I have a new refreshed system. I've always had some noise and whine issues with the Eclipse double dins, but never as bad as Manny's system had. It's amazing what this tiny little thing can do. I still have to mess around with it more but here's an example of the results I got.

Previous setup;
DLS RA50 amp at 3/4 gain..headunit on volume 60 would be my regular listening volume

CURRENT:
DLS RA50 amp at 1/3 gain..headunit on volume 40 with the SSLD6 only turned up a little less than half way is now my regular listening volume.


----------



## mforrest100

*New TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver Owner*

I am new to the forums but I am happy that my first post will be of some great artwork.











Glad to be part of the TRU Steel Series club. My install should be completed this coming weekend. Thanks to the gentlemen that started this thread and thanks to Don (6speedcoupe)for recommending such a great product.

Mike


----------



## OgreDave

*Re: New TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver Owner*

Looks impressive - 3 ways with one S44 bridged for midbass? 

I have one of those lil silver boxes too


----------



## skylar112

*Re: New TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver Owner*



mforrest100 said:


> I am new to the forums but I am happy that my first post will be of some great artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be part of the TRU Steel Series club. My install should be completed this coming weekend. Thanks to the gentlemen that started this thread and thanks to Don (6speedcoupe)for recommending such a great product.
> 
> Mike



Sexy trio you got there. However the S44 on the right concerns me. I see that you have only a pair of RCAs going in. I recommend getting a pair of splitters and having all four inputs plugged in. The difference is noticeable. I know when I did it that way and 3.5max6spd as well it made everything sound smoother. And I think because its a dual mono design its required to have all four inputs receiving signals.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

The one on the right does have splitters on it, it was done that way for length purposes.


----------



## skylar112

6spdcoupe said:


> The one on the right does have splitters on it, it was done that way for length purposes.


I see 2 open rca inputs. All 4 should be receiving signal.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Looks good Mike. Tell us some more about your install


----------



## 6spdcoupe

skylar112 said:


> I see 2 open rca inputs. All 4 should be receiving signal.


I understand that and like I said there are splitters on the amp NOW, there was none in the pic as I was just running wires.


----------



## mforrest100

*Re: New TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver Owner*



OgreDave said:


> Looks impressive - 3 ways with one S44 bridged for midbass?
> 
> I have one of those lil silver boxes too


Yeah. S44 on the left runs the mid range and the tweeters. S44 on the right runs the mid bass.


----------



## mforrest100

*Re: New TRU Technology Steel Series ampliiers S44/S500 and SSLD6 line driver Owner*



skylar112 said:


> Sexy trio you got there. However the S44 on the right concerns me. I see that you have only a pair of RCAs going in. I recommend getting a pair of splitters and having all four inputs plugged in. The difference is noticeable. I know when I did it that way and 3.5max6spd as well it made everything sound smoother. And I think because its a dual mono design its required to have all four inputs receiving signals.


Yeah. This was the photo taken before the amps were mounted down just to test the length of the RCA's. It has the splitters on their now. I remember reading that in your review and my installer was aware as well. Thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## mforrest100

3.5max6spd said:


> Looks good Mike. Tell us some more about your install


Thanks. Full install consists of the following:

Stock HU
Dynaudio Esotec System 362 (8" Midbass, 3" Mid Range, 1" Tweeter)..I think.
OZ Audio Matrix Elite 12" (2)
Arc Audio DXE
TRU SSLD6 Line Driver
TRU Steel Series S44 (2)
TRU Steel Series S500

We already have the front stage set up and running. I must say I do love the way this set up sounds. This is my first 3 way and active set up and I am definitely blown away. I just had the sound deadening put in the doors last week and a good amount but I think my installer may need to steal a couple sheets from his own pile cause I may need more...(LOL) The only reason its not complete is that the wrong box was shipped in for the subs. Once those are in I think I will be left speechless. I will update after this weekend gentlemen. Also, will have better pictures.


----------



## FREQBOX

Cool, looking forward to seeing the finished install!


----------



## placenta

Dude, what the hell is wrong with this forum. I just got SIX email notifications for this single reply to this thread.


----------



## placenta

3.5max6spd said:


> Take a bus to Crescenta , California and find out.


Hmm.. only like 6 hour drive for me. I'd like to make a road trip and pick up a couple of these direct at 15% over dealer cost.  

I'm not wasting any more money on amps until I can afford a TRU. I coined the phrase "Dreams do come TRU".


----------



## azngotskills

placenta said:


> Hmm.. only like 6 hour drive for me. I'd like to make a road trip and pick up a couple of these direct at 15% over dealer cost.
> 
> I'm not wasting any more money on amps until I can afford a TRU. I coined the phrase "Dreams do come TRU".


I knew you would come around  LOL


----------



## placenta

azngotskills said:


> I knew you would come around  LOL


i got something in the works..


----------



## Daishi

Man, changing your mind before Monday like I said LOL.


----------



## low

installed my line driver...and *wow*. very nice piece.


----------



## mforrest100

Here the updated and 95% finished product:










Just need to do a couple more cosmetic things and it will be complete. But the sound is phenomenal. I am not a real audio head but decided that for my last project car I would go all out and I think I did and all I can say is there is no going back. My expectations out of audio systems have went up about 10 notches after sitting in my car last night for an hour. The Dyn 3 way setup running off the two S44's is crystal clear and crisp. Almost like the artist is in the car with a mic. The S500 is doing a killer job on my Oz Audio Matrix Elites. Bass is tight and hits hard. And the craziest part is this is all off a stock HU with an Arc Audio DXE and TRU line driver in the audio path. Many told me that the stock HU will not work out well but after hearing my setup I have no plans to change it anytime soon if I change it at all. I want to thank 3.56spmax for this review as this is what convinced me to purchase the product and 6speedcoupe for the products and install.


----------



## jayhawkblk

Ok Ok, what was all the buzz about? I said to myself. Some of you know me, I change my systems like I change my underware. After trying out Zapco in my 08 xB I decided to go back to TRU. I have 3 Billet 4100 sitting and waiting to go into another car that is under constuction.

So here is the rundown.
HU Eclipse AVN 6600
Front stage: Dyn system 362 well sorta tweet is 130 not 102 and dome got pulled for Hertz ML500r. Kept 8" driver and went back passive.

Sub: Morel Ultimo 12

Amps: TRU Steels SS500 (3)

Upon first turning on system I was like Hmmmmm.... for got to turn gains up.
After adjustments. HOLY ****. This set up is off the hook..... I am so pleased about how the system turned out. Very clean and not colored no addidtives. I spent the last 3 hours in my car just listening to music not trying to tune or anything just listing. It is pure sonic bliss in a simple package. And it get really really loud while keeping its composure and linearity. Power and cleanliness of sound these amps **** on the zapcos!


----------



## placenta

jayhawkblk said:


> Power and cleanliness of sound these amps **** on the zapcos!


----------



## skylar112

jayhawkblk said:


> Power and cleanliness of sound these amps **** on the zapcos!


That is a statement right there. I can't say for the Zapcos since, I haven't owned one in many years, but I replaced a Genesis Profile Ultra with a S44. Both fantastic amps non the less, but like you I preferred the sound of my newer amp as well. Excellent choice, I would try out the line driver SSLD66, I don't know what it does other than just boost the voltage but it sounds better with it inline. A worthy piece to have.


----------



## OgreDave

I suspect there will be another review coming up ..


----------



## skylar112

OgreDave said:


> I suspect there will be another review coming up ..


They are excellent amps, one of the best I've ever used, but I think between 6spdcoupe, 3.5max6spd and I its been reviewed to death. Though I'm curious to see what others prospectives are.


----------



## jayhawkblk

I do have the ssld6 I forgot to post that.


----------



## OgreDave

skylar112 said:


> They are excellent amps, one of the best I've ever used, but I think between 6spdcoupe, 3.5max6spd and I its been reviewed to death. Though I'm curious to see what others prospectives are.


Well, let's see how it's received this side of the Mississippi .. heard about that changing things before


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Which Zapco's did you use BTW?


----------



## jayhawkblk

2 1000.4's and a 750.2


----------



## CAMSHAFT

interesting....


----------



## placenta

Given my whole "amp rack" footprint dilema I'm always griping about.. Sometimes I wonder if two of these would fit side by side on my rack. That way, I would get the active I like in the 4 channel, plus a beefy 500W for my subs instead of 300W. I wonder if I could really tell the difference in my front stage, going from 100x4 down to 65x4... I love my billet.. but space wise its a tad big.


----------



## FREQBOX

After hearing a single steel s44 running my installers car Ive been thinking about switching from my Billet 4ch to a pair of Steel 4chs for my frontstage, I want to go full active and ditch the passive between my mid/tweet.
His car sounds great with the Steel, it plays with much more authority than I expected from 65x2 + 200x1.
Switching to a 65x4 would give you more power to your front stage and more flexibility.






placenta said:


> Given my whole "amp rack" footprint dilema I'm always griping about.. Sometimes I wonder if two of these would fit side by side on my rack. That way, I would get the active I like in the 4 channel, plus a beefy 500W for my subs instead of 300W. I wonder if I could really tell the difference in my front stage, going from 100x4 down to 65x4... I love my billet.. but space wise its a tad big.


----------



## placenta

FREQBOX said:


> After hearing a single steel s44 running my installers car Ive been thinking about switching from my Billet 4ch to a pair of Steel 4chs for my frontstage, I want to go full active and ditch the passive between my mid/tweet.
> His car sounds great with the Steel, it plays with much more authority than I expected from 65x2 + 200x1.
> Switching to a 65x4 would give you more power to your front stage and more flexibility.


I run 100x4 to my active front stage, and dont run a sub. So I already have all the adjustability I need. So I would only switch so I could add some sub power in the equasion. But I probably won't cause I spent way too much money already.


----------



## FREQBOX

placenta said:


> I run 100x4 to my active front stage, and dont run a sub. So I already have all the adjustability I need. So I would only switch so I could add some sub power in the equasion. But I probably won't cause I spent way too much money already.


Oh ok, I thought you were running a sub already, sorry.
It was a good idea none the less 
I couldn't do it I love subbass with all my heart...lol


----------



## placenta

I am in the state of mind where I stopped caring about killer systems in 2004 when I sold my TRU 4.150. I swore I would not be interested in a large system again. Then I got a car I really love and got pulled back in. Now I'm torn between fancy and simple. I would just assume run some front coaxials off deck power to blend with my stock rear doors off deck power. Then I could use my amp to be dedicated to a pair of subs. Then I just think I'm sick of all the amp rack crap, and I don't enjoy music enough to be going to all that trouble.. I listen to SIRIUS 90% of the time for godsake.. I gotta just settle on something and let it be. I already have tweet holes cut in my doors, thats why I have to stay with my Alpine type-x in front now. And I like them active so it takes up my entire amps power.

This is off topic for this thread, I'll stop now.


----------



## FREQBOX

Ive gone back and forth for years but I cant stay away



placenta said:


> I am in the state of mind where I stopped caring about killer systems in 2004 when I sold my TRU 4.150. I swore I would not be interested in a large system again. Then I got a car I really love and got pulled back in. Now I'm torn between fancy and simple. I would just assume run some front coaxials off deck power to blend with my stock rear doors off deck power. Then I could use my amp to be dedicated to a pair of subs. Then I just think I'm sick of all the amp rack crap, and I don't enjoy music enough to be going to all that trouble.. I listen to SIRIUS 90% of the time for godsake.. I gotta just settle on something and let it be. I already have tweet holes cut in my doors, thats why I have to stay with my Alpine type-x in front now. And I like them active so it takes up my entire amps power.
> 
> This is off topic for this thread, I'll stop now.


----------



## Konni

Got now one of the first S44 here in Germany. Just installed it some days ago, but I'm really delighted about the sound of this amplifier. Very clear and precise sound in imaging, staging and tonality.

Love it on my Micro-Precision speakers ...


----------

